#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-08
<vychune> hey guys
<wrst> howdy howdy
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: to what?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: the new one
 * wrst is fairly happy with gnome-shell on onercic
<chris4585> wrst, did you update to the 3.0 kernel on arch? using nvidia?
<Unit193> Now I am one of the random people on Freenode with Ident
<Unit193> (On two different computers on the network at that)
<cyberanger> Unit193: what?
<Unit193> (Ukikie@unaffiliated/unit193)
<Unit193> I have no idea why I did it (And it didn't take me a few days to do it, I just don't care about it :P )
<cyberanger> oh, freenode, I thought I saw facebook at first
<cyberanger> I knew about ident, just trying to imagine why facebook would use it, then I reread it all, lol
<Unit193> I can't think of anything other than IRC that uses it (Coldfront servers don't)
<cyberanger> Unit193: partially cause it's junk nowadays
<cyberanger> there are/were other uses, but two fatal flaws occured
<cyberanger> the first is one ip != one user, too much NAT firewalls & such
<cyberanger> the second & equally important, since your the admin, you could tell it to respond with anything
<cyberanger> so the trust in a query being answered honestly doesn't exist
<Unit193> Yeah, oident sure does make that easy :P
<cyberanger> and pianobar is nice, appears it's still tied into pandora's caps though
<Unit193> Really? That's odd... Maybe it was just saver2 that wasn't...
<cyberanger> maybe not, only a day using it, I'll wait & see
<cyberanger> pandora has changed some of their coding
<cyberanger> and again, one day, they're numbers are only precise after 40 hours ;-)
<cyberanger> so this might be a fluke, this might bypass their tally
<wrst> chris4585: I haven't as I have my desktop boxed up we are moving
<Svpernova09> pace_t_zulu: pong
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> Wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> wrst
<Xpistos> I mean Capo
<wrst> :P
<cyberanger> wrst: is cookelug still active? hadn't heard from them on the list, or seen our friend eletricious around recently
<wrst> cyberanger: probably better to direct that question to twayneprice
<wrst> but I think the answer is not so much
<cyberanger> wrst: as in not so active?
<cyberanger> twayneprice: is cookelug still active, not heard much on the list lately?
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: you said Golem has faded?
<twayneprice> cyberanger: Not really.  I still monitor it but there is not much going on there.
<wrst> twayneprice: is electricus doing ok?
<twayneprice> wrst: Yea, as far as I know.  I actually met with him at Poet's a couple of weeks ago.
<cyberanger> twayneprice: and is that just monitoring the list, or the irc channel, or the lug overall?
<cyberanger> other words, it's the actual lug that isn't to active anymore?
<twayneprice> cyberanger: just the irc channel.
<cyberanger> well, mix that with my own thoughts from the list, hrm
<twayneprice> we haven't had a meeting in several months.  It was just hard to get more than 3 or 4 people there.
<wrst> ok cool twayneprice
<cyberanger> darn, sounds like klug then (only klug has an excuse, UT being out of session, and usually when it's back in session, they do start right back up)
<cyberanger> I heard something about GOLEM (Memphis's Lug) dead or at least dying off
<cyberanger> Chugalug is active (Chattanooga's lug) but they're a bit different, compared to most lugs
<twayneprice> I think with everything being on the net, there is just not as much reason for people to meet physically.
<cyberanger> more business focuesed
<wrst> twayneprice: and people seem to be increasingly busier, I know with the acquisition of a child that has made a big difference for our house :)
<cyberanger> twayneprice: well, in that case, pass the virtual beer (or on second thought, virtual vodka) ;-)
<cyberanger> but yeah, I think you both hit the nail straight on the head
<wrst> cyberanger: twayneprice i think will be like me probably pass you you the lemonade ;)
<twayneprice> wrst: No kidding. :)  We keep losing them.  My oldest graduated UT and now lives in Nashville and my daughter got married.  My youngest is a senior in high school so he won't be too far behind them.
<cyberanger> I don't think the net itself is it, Chugalug stays entirely on the mailing list, except they meet at least once a week, not planned out like the others (including us)
<twayneprice> wrst, cyberanger :  Diet Coke works for me.  :)
<wrst> wow twayneprice you aren't that old to have that happening
<wrst> and twayneprice occasionally i will go for a non diet coke
<cyberanger> but set as things happen, somebody asks, wanna go to "The Terminal" or "Hair of the Dog" (two pubs) or Ruby Tuesdays
<wrst> twayneprice: speaking of Ruby Tuesdays did it go out of business in cookeville?
<cyberanger> and less have showed up due to poor timing, other show up due to rapid planning, and take a lunch break to match up with it
<Svpernova09> cyberanger: golum still meets. It's just not very active.
<cyberanger> but I've been poorer (with a less efficent truck, than the previous car & higher gas prices to go with it) & busier, a lunch break in Cleveland doesn't get me to their meeting places quick enough to join them
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: ok, what's the turn out? and what's an active turnout? (just to paint a picture for me, idk GOLEM's size)
<Svpernova09> I have no idea. It's been a few months since I've been able to make a meeting.
<Svpernova09> The couple meetings I attended have been 6-10 or so
<cyberanger> is there leadership, or more of a group approach?
<Svpernova09> One of the last meetings they were supposed to elect membership. I'm not certain if that happened.
<Svpernova09> http://groups.google.com/group/golum-group
<Svpernova09> Is the mailing list
<cyberanger> yeah, they may have decieded they didn't need leadership (chugalug has only one leader, the president, and your not elected, your drafted, ask about the next meeting, your now president until you set it up)
<cyberanger> I was on the list, I could have sworn
<cyberanger> appears not, thanks Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> They're really hard to keep up with. Meeting only once a month really puts a strain on interest.
<cyberanger> sometimes meeting four times a month has the same effect, if you can only make one or two
<cyberanger> you wonder what you miss
<cyberanger> the flaw is that sort of thing is never right
<twayneprice> wrst: not sure about ruby tuesdays.  It is still listed on their website.
<wrst> it was empty saturday the wife and I had not made it that way to eat for a while
<wrst> we had outback on our minds saturday
<cyberanger> ouch
<Svpernova09> cyberanger: our hackerspace meets every week. we found it's really great for people who want to come and go when they please, and not feel like they're missing something / out of touch. It also helps we're pretty active on our mailing list, which GOLUM definetely is not.
<cyberanger> yeah, indeed
 * cyberanger loves it when he finds a metion of linux somewhere unexpected
<cyberanger> this case, Tom Clancy's Dead or Alive, metioning Ubuntu
<pace_t_zulu> hey Svpernova09 ... wanted to get ssh access to ubuntu-tennessee.org ... i'll pm you
<Svpernova09> k
<Xpistos> how do I clear my cache in ubuntu?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what cache
<cyberanger> firefox's?
<cyberanger> apt's?
<wrst> Xpistos: if its apt, here is everything you ever wanted or didn't want to know about popular package managers: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<Xpistos> I think it is firefox
<cyberanger> Xpistos: firefox's cache, tools, clear recent history
<Xpistos> thanks
<wrst> Xpistos: http://pcsupport.about.com/od/maintenance/ht/clearcacheff.htm
<cyberanger> if it could be flash, run "rm -Rf .adobe .macromedia"
<Xpistos> my daughter submitted an entry to singing contest if anyone wants to see it: http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/index.php?page=sing&subPage=gallery&content=37BBFFFF022B64880017015494C2
<wrst> Xpistos: stuck at loading :\
<Xpistos> yeah, I think it may not like linux
<Xpistos> my wife gets the same issue
<Xpistos> it loads fine in windows
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm in windows
<wrst> atm
<Xpistos> hmm?
<Xpistos> I am not sure then
<Xpistos> It must be something with the site then. i can get to it here at work
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-09
<Unit193> cyberanger: Welcome back
<cyberanger> netsplit, heh
<cyberanger> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Day going well?
<cyberanger> Unit193: well enough
<Unit193> I found out that oddly enough, KDM works better in Xubuntu than LXDM does :P
<cyberanger> wb wrst
<cyberanger> Unit193: that is odd
<cyberanger> what about SLiM
<wrst> cyberanger: thanks I really needa  UPS
<cyberanger> me too
<cyberanger> but laptop battries do enough for now
<cyberanger> the desktop needs it
<Unit193> cyberanger: Slim only loaded Xfce Session, not Xubuntu Session
<netritious> Howdy locotn
<cyberanger> hrm, that's kinda intresting, I think there might be a way to tweak that (idk if I'd want to though ;-))
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> what's up
<netritious> nada just hanging out
<netritious> how are things with you cyberanger
<cyberanger> netritious: intresting lately
<netritious> cool cyberanger...interesting is always better than boring
<cyberanger> nothing is too certain, small downside, considering the worst case is I stay local looking for work
<cyberanger> and everything else is a relative upshot, a nice job
<cyberanger> with a small downside, If I get (and accept) them, it'll be a move
<netritious> nice...in your field or...?
<cyberanger> some, not the majority though
<netritious> gotta start somewhere though, right?
<cyberanger> which is ok, not sure what my field is in some sense, I mean, young & flexable, something else might suit me better
<cyberanger> or at least pay for the hobbies
<cyberanger> yep, shame somewhere might not be TN, but pick your battles
<netritious> cyberanger: I received an email about a new locotn mailing list. Do you know anything about that? Like why is there a new mailing list?
<cyberanger> yeah, that notice can be disreguarded, a simple mistak
<netritious> cool
<netritious> bbl
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> netritious: you will understand but usually when I see netritious: bbl  that usually means 3 weeks ;)
<netritious> lol
<netritious> I typically intend to come back a lot sooner than every three weeks, but you know, life has been keeping me busy :)
<wrst> but glad your presence is back
<wrst> yeah netritious I know the feeling all too well right now
<netritious> some good news: I'm re-purposing all of my server equipment (six machines, with three additional (sub-par) standby's if needed) to create a lab here at the house
<wrst> cool netritious what exactly is this lab going to do ?
<netritious> security and performance testing
<wrst> that's a lot of security and performance testing!
<netritious> maybe some source code analysis/auditing so I can learn the procedures involved
<netritious> hehe
<netritious> the idea is to simulate some "real life" attack scenarios to see how different products stand up to the test, with docs and video of course
 * wrst realizes netritious is in stuff way over my head
<netritious> oh stop putting yourself down wrst :( if you can sudo apt-get install <package> and have some time then you can do it too lol
<wrst> ha ha yeah time... what is that again? :)
<netritious> hehe
<wrst> netritious: sounds like you are getting in cyberanger's crazy security domain ;)
<netritious> security has always been my top priority, but it's harder to get paid for it ;)
<netritious> I think that is changing now though with the feds looking to recruit blackhats (criminals) at defcon and all
<netritious> blackhat=criminal, regardless of intention, and I hope I'm not pissing off some blackhat now by saying so, but it's true
<wrst> :)
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> seems to be some kind of Robin Hood syndrome associated with it, but I would prefer to just keep it localized to my home ;)
<netritious> going back to New Horizons to finish up my CEH, well as high as you can go without taking a polygraph :D
<netritious> *some of the more advanced/in-depth courses for CEH require security clearance
<wrst> CEH?
<netritious> Certified Ethical Hacker
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> gotcha
<Unit193> BackTrack :P
<netritious> wrst: http://tinyurl.com/yayrxsa
<netritious> hi Unit193...BT is a good tool, but it doesn't get me certified :) Besides, a lot more out there than just BT
 * wrst has a lot to read now :)
<Unit193> netritious: Oh yes, but it's a good way to get started from what I know
<netritious> Unit193: agreed
<netritious> wish it was around when I started pen testing :/
<netritious> I used nessus back in the day as an auditing tool, but then they went all commercial and stuff
<netritious> I heard there is a fork out there somewhere but I have no idea what the name of it is
<Unit193> Eh, I've done WEP once, but not a ton more
<Unit193> Metasploit or something like that
<netritious> hehe a buddy of mine use to be into war driving
<netritious> yeah Metasploit is a good tool to, but also went commercial...
<netritious> still a free version, but crippled
<netritious> *there is still a free version I meant
<netritious> I have yet to successfully crack WPA2 using BT, but I think it might be my wireless adapter...
<netritious> can't go into master mode
<netritious> I have a spare wireless router and laptop with a linksys USB 802.11b/g/n adapter, left running for days and nothing
<netritious> Unit193: you into security testing/research?
<Unit193> netritious: Nope :P  Just keeping my SSH away from others (Differ the port)
<Unit193> +disable pass and force keyfile
<netritious> using keys and password logins disabled?
<netritious> :)
<Unit193> netritious: Router supports SSH with disabled pass and supportrs keyfiles :D
<Unit193> (Use it as a backup)
<netritious> dd-wrt?
<netritious> ^ Unit193
<Unit193> Tomato
<netritious> roger
<Unit193> I like it a bit better, but I also have a second one that needs micro
<netritious> what type of device are you using for a router? buffalo, linksys, etc
<Unit193> Linksys WRT54GS v3 and WRT54G v6
<netritious> nice
<netritious> wrst: btw, softball season ended finally..last weekend was the all star championship
<wrst> how did your daughter do netritious?
<Unit193> b/w usage for the month of may: Down: 70.79 GB  Up: 56.95 GB  Total: 127.74 GB   :P
<wrst> and netritious was that a hint of relief?
<netritious> her team placed first local out of 10 teams, placed third in state (MS), placed fourth in championship
<wrst> good job
<netritious> Unit193: nice
<netritious> wrst: yeah she played her little hiney off this year
 * netritious is a proud daddy :D
<wrst> nothing wrong with that netritious!
<netritious> not at all wrst!
<wrst> I've found out these little girls get you wrapped up pretty early in life
<netritious> indeed wrst :)
<wrst> we haven't had one for a year and I think she knows she has me
<netritious> you guys ever seen a velvet ant?
<orangeninja> netritious: You're around Memphis area right?
<netritious> orangeninja: yeah, you?
<orangeninja> Nashville
<orangeninja> I was wondering because your talking about stuff I am interested too. BUt I thought I read or heard you were way down in Memphis
<orangeninja> It was the last meeting.
<netritious> yeah just south of Memphis
<orangeninja> cool
<netritious> I'm less than 5 miles form the TN/MS border
<orangeninja> too bad... I'd like to help in your lab. If you need any....heh
<orangeninja> Nice area I hear
<netritious> It's not to shabby :)
<netritious> so you're into security?
<orangeninja> I am into it, don't know much. BUt interested.
<netritious> I know a bit, but wouldn't call myself an "expert" exactly...there is a lot of stuff I don't know too
<orangeninja> Yeah. I am trying to set up a little "lab" with a couple of old desktops. Just to mess around with.
<netritious> that's all you really need...two PCs and a switch and/or router...really depending on what you want to research, a crossover cable might be all you need (connect directly from one PC to another)
<netritious> *if you are using Gb ethernet you don't need a crossover cable, but you said older desktops :)
<netritious> I wrote a multi-threaded http client a few years ago where it takes a text file of IPv4 addresses and URLs and queues them up...it was to learn multi-threading...
<netritious> the point is, I can start from there and write some other clients, and try to bombard different server softwares with known exploits
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, netritious and I have kinda been that way, netritious probally has more reasons than I do
<cyberanger> (at least, if he didn't his wallet could hurt more)
<netritious> cyberanger: are you calling me paranoid? oh wait, am I being paranoid now? :D
 * cyberanger wishes more of it was paid, personally I just do it for habit
<cyberanger> netritious: is it paranoia, if it's still held in reality
<cyberanger> and I'd say no, if it is a risk, anylize or purge the risk
<netritious> cyberanger: I guess not :)
<cyberanger> if it's an exploit patch it
<cyberanger> so on
<cyberanger> now, do I go a little further than alot of people (perhaps you even) oh yeah
<cyberanger> wrst & I banter & rant over that
<netritious> cyberanger: have you read about the tools out there that find 0-day exploits?
<netritious> all custom written stuff, usually by the security researcher
<netritious> and closed of course :P
<cyberanger> yeah, they kinda have to be
<netritious> Hi MootBot
<cyberanger> some aren't too closed (including all in Metasploit)
<netritious> ::snicker::
<netritious> Metasploit is OSS?
<netritious> (I was snickering at MootBot btw, not what you said)
<cyberanger> depends on view, not GPL, but BSD, yep
<cyberanger> the exploits in the framework I think can be many licenses due to that too
<orangeninja> does it reply?
<cyberanger> I focus more on the patches than the exploits I guess, well more the defensive angle
<netritious> cyberanger: where is the source code? Looking but can't seem to put my finger on it
<orangeninja> Hi MootBot
<cyberanger> orangeninja: yep, but only meeting related
<orangeninja> ha
<netritious> orangeninja: sometimes MootBot talks, but like cyberanger said only in meetings
<netritious> hey, dee-nor is served...bbl (shutup wrst! lol)
<wrst> ha ha netritious
<wrst> enjoy the dinner :)
<wrst> or dee-nor :P
<cyberanger> netritious: http://www.metasploit.com/download/ the tarball under unix?
<cyberanger> I bet there is other places, bazar branch or git repo
<wrst> cyberanger: i think the dinner plate called ;)
<cyberanger> but not finding it quick
<cyberanger> wrst: well, best not ignore it
<cyberanger> when your plate calls, you best answer it, it might be important (and perhaps fix the faulty ringer in your phone) ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: lots of activity this afternoon
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, shame I didn't catch it all
<wrst> me either i did download backtrax or backtracks or however that is
<cyberanger> backtrack linux
<cyberanger> good distro
<wrst> yeah that's it
<wrst> curious what that is all about going to fire it up in a VM
<cyberanger> netritious: there is some great code, for wpa & wpa2 bruteforcing, runs on Amazon's EC2 instances, the High GPU instances
<cyberanger> it's kinda neat, worth a try to highlight why security matters a little more
<wrst> yeah that's why i'm looking at it
<orangeninja> ok my dinner is done too!. see ya in a few.
<orangeninja> nice jingle
<wrst> later orangeninja :)
<netritious> back
<wrst> netritious: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/479960-the-six-best-linux-community-server-distributions
<wrst> and how was dinner?
<netritious> cyberanger: checking out the source now for msf4 (which looks to be msf3?)
<netritious> wrst: good..chicken, stuffing, green beans
<wrst> sounds mighty good to me
<wrst> feel like hee haw asking grandpa jones what's for dinner
 * wrst fears he just aged himself
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-10
<netritious> wrst: join the crowd...I too grew up watching hee-haw :)
<netritious> going to try and learn python with my daughter using the python4kids (http://python4kids.wordpress.com) might be fun, might be just pure anguish....not sure yet :P
<netritious> wrst: just read (skimmed) that article...didn't know about Arch and unsigned packages
<netritious> read about Jeoss just yesterday from the same author
<cyberanger> netritious: weird
<netritious> cyberanger: what's weird?
<wrst> yeah netritious i don't think arch would be a good production server I like it on the dekstop
<cyberanger> netritious: old code
<cyberanger> wrst: idk which is worse though, stale code, or brand new code
<netritious> cyberanger: typical from open core projects :/
<cyberanger> not much of a middle ground, unfortunately
<cyberanger> netritious: suppose so
<wrst> well cyberanger depends on what you are doing on my laptop i love arch but I don't think I would even want it on my home server
<netritious> I've looked into Arch... never installed it, but they have more docs on LxC than any other distro, unless I've overlooked something
<wrst> netritious: arch is very cool, but certainly not an easy to install/setup distro
<netritious> wrst: from what I've read so far looks more like a BSD derivative than Linux, where you build most of your packages versus installing binary packages
<netritious> is that a correct observation or...?
<wrst> netritious: on arch?
<netritious> wrst: yeah
<wrst> no you don't have to build them it uses pacman as the package manager with similar functionality to apt-get
<wrst> you just have to configure everything
<netritious> that's right...forgot about pacman
<netritious> right, no "system best defaults"
<netritious> so *not* more like a BSD derivative
<wrst> yeah you can do it the other way if you want
<wrst> i've heard that pacman is similar to a ports system from bsd
<netritious> hmm...yeah with FreeBSD ports it's simply cd'ing to the port dir (eg "cd /ports/web/apache2) and performing a "make all && make install && make clean"
<netritious> then you watch your console fill up with lines of strange texts :)
<wrst> yeah this is much simpler to install something you just simply "pacman -S package_name
<netritious> I guess I'm wondering what under the hood of pacman is like FreeBSD
<wrst> and with arch you have the AUR (arch user repository) for software that aren't in the official repos, sorta like a PPA in ubuntu
<netritious> or the ports system rather
<netritious> yeah I noticed that the other day poking around on the site
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<netritious> Arch from all reports supports ARM in lots of flavors, and I've been researching that for a few years now (Linux on ARM)
<wrst> hmm netritious i didn't know the official one did
<wrst> i have seen this: http://archlinuxarm.org/
<wrst> hmm that looks pretty cool
<netritious> wrst: yeah I've really wanted to get into embedded design/programming, but there is just not enough concise information out there, I mean there are tons of different types of ARM (RISC) CPUs, distros have dropped support for some of the older CPUs, even Ubuntu dropped support for the ARMv6 (ARM11) CPUs with Karmic (which is not that old and in a ton of devices), but Ubuntu does support the Cortex A8/A9 CPUs now, but it costs $200-$300 f
<wrst> you have to pay for ubuntu on those platforms netritious?
<netritious> so it's just been one hurdle after another for me and embedded Linux :/
<netritious> oh no, nothing like that
<netritious> Ubuntu is (atm) still free
<netritious> I see Ubuntu moving to open core though, but I could be wrong
<wrst> oh ok I misunderstood that I thought that was not very Ubuntu like but htought maybe on the embedded stuff it could be different
<netritious> the OS is free, but the hardware platform is not reasonably priced for not knowing which version and which distro of Linux will support it
<wrst> ahh gotcha netritious
<netritious> almost like a dog chasing it's tale lol
<wrst> i must say that ubuntu in general i think is still good but man unity absolutely ruined it on the desktop for me
<netritious> have you heard about Linus Torvalds recent comments on Gnome 3?
<netritious> he bashes it pretty bad
<netritious> but, I've read he did that with Gnome 1 and 2 lol
<netritious> I would say don't use Gnome? :)
<orangeninja> back from meatloaf and a store run. Just scrolled back and read yalls convo
<netritious> orangeninja: troll much? :D
<orangeninja> I don't think I troll much. DO I give the impression I have a troll problem?
<wrst> netritious: yes i read those comments, i'm rather fond of gnome 3 i'm using it all the time
<orangeninja> wrst: I have not personally tried Unity but from some videos and what you have said I don't know if I would like it either. Too much like a netbook or tablet OS.
<orangeninja> Kind of has me thinking about other distros.
<wrst> orangeninja: well in 11.04 you can use the "classic" desktop and in 11.10 you can use gnome 3/shell if you like
<wrst> and gnome shell has those same netbook feel at times also
<wrst> and unity will improve I'm sure but its just not my favorite way of doing things
<orangeninja> Well I just bought a $16 LinuxUser Magazine that came with a Triple Distro DVD.
<netritious> orangeninja: I've only met you a few hours ago, and would say you're the trolliest person I've ever met
<orangeninja> Linux Mint 11 Ubuntu 11.04 Fedora 15
<wrst> orangeninja: there you go you can try unity and gnome 3
<wrst> f15 has gnome 3
<orangeninja> netritious: how did I troll you? or would you like to take this to pm? I would like to know what I did.
<netritious> orangeninja: you know I'm kidding right?
<orangeninja> Well like you said we just met so I didnt know what you think...
<orangeninja> heh
<orangeninja> I was thinking I really need to work on my IRC manners or something..... lol
<wrst> ha ha
<netritious> haha gotcha orangeninja ;)
<wrst> netritious: looks like linus ditched kde for gnome when kde 4 came out i'm thinking linus is just another opinonated user when it comes to desktops
<orangeninja> I guess my meatloaf dinner made me extra sensitive or something....lol
<orangeninja> my bad, my bad
<wrst> orangeninja: meatloaf has a way of doing that, both the food and the singer
<orangeninja> I would do anything for love.... uh huh, what wrst??
<wrst> but I won't do that...
<orangeninja> Ohhh Nooo
<wrst> i've always wondered what "that" was
<netritious> lol
<orangeninja> lol me too, hmmmm?
<orangeninja> wrst: where are you?
<netritious> the Meatloaf references flying around in here is giving me gas :D
<netritious> ok, going to stop joking now.... orangeninja doesn't know me well enough yet
<netritious> anyhow, going to go play some drums in a few... was nice to meet you orangeninja... BBL wrst! :P
<wrst> ha ha see you later netritious, i'm about to head to bed , happy drumming
<wrst> orangeninja: i'm in livingston
<orangeninja> netritious: I am sorry bro. I really thought I had pissed you off or something.. Well played sir, well played. I wont be so sensitive now.
<netritious> ;)
<netritious> see you guys
<orangeninja> wow livingston? And that makes you middle Tn?
<wrst> officially but we are just about to east to be middle, to west to be east
<wrst> upper cumberland to be correct i'm sorta on the plateau where I live
<wrst> kinda on the side of it
<orangeninja> bet it is a nice area though
<wrst> I really like it
<wrst> orangeninja: you are from west tn correct?
<orangeninja> I am in Nashville
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> nice place there too
<wrst> well orangeninja i'm going to turn it in for the night have a good night!
<orangeninja> you too gnight
<wrst> Good morning everyone
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> B-E-A-UTIFUL DAY!
<cyberanger> wrst: how's yours?
<wrst> same here cyberanger I'm loving that hint of fall in the morning
<cyberanger> it's not a hint here
<cyberanger> I made it to Maryville, not even 5 miles from the smokies
<cyberanger> and compared to cleveland, it is right there
<wrst> it was 62 this morning when I got out, I'm loving that
<cyberanger> when was that?
<cyberanger> Unit193: still loving pianobar
<cyberanger> it does look like it's messing with the cap a little
<cyberanger> so I think the cap ignores it
<cyberanger> wrst: wasn't that good when I was out, 9:30-10 (8:30-9 there)
<cyberanger> when was is 62
 * cyberanger is jealous
<wrst> 7ish
<cyberanger> ah, an hour an a half sooner, that maybe
<cyberanger> it was a cool night, left in my jacket, still no more than 80
<wrst> yeah I am digging this over 90+
<cyberanger> seems it went up some, high noon it does, might be 85 now
<cyberanger> it'll drop soon enough
<wrst> yeah this is leading into a really nice time of the year I'm sure we will have one more heat wave before we get to the real good stuff
<cyberanger> yep, esp next week for me, Arkansas & possibly Texas too
<cyberanger> but that means the following week is a win for just about anything
<cyberanger> filling out e86 forums (for anyone who isn
<cyberanger> 't aware, it's Federal Security paperwork)
<cyberanger> so I'll bbiab
<orias> http://www.textfiles.com/internet/electrop.txt
<Unit193> cyberanger: Yep, it's sweet! I wouldn't think you would go for Pithos (I don't really either) and the one with the most features is windows/mono/wine only :P
<pace_t_zulu> wtf
<pace_t_zulu> that was far too many hours disconnected ... unacceptable
<wrst> what happened pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: dunno ... nothing to do with uptime
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps i accidentally hit the "Disconnect from IRC" button on the toolbar in the client UI
<wrst> that is weird
 * pace_t_zulu hides the quassel-client toolbar
<wrst> I have done that before its easy to do
<pace_t_zulu> if that's what i did ...
<wrst> you still tolerating quassel it appears
<pace_t_zulu> too easy ... no need for the toolbar
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea ... the persistent connection + GUI is a solid combination
<wrst> yes and the phone app is nice also
<wrst> we are glad you are back pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: android?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it wouldn't be a bad thing to get a cocoa implementation ... kind of the same way that Transmission <http://transmissionbt.com> has native GUIs with the same codebase under the hood
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu
<wrst> quasseldroid
<wrst> works pretty well
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea, i've talked to the guy who wrote it
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> i''ve just free loaded off of his work :)
<pace_t_zulu> kernel update ... reboot
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu :)
<pace_t_zulu> ty wrst :)
<wrst> just checked I have a 25 day uptime on my phone
<Unit193> 72 on the one router :D
<wrst> always has to be someone to out do you :)
<wrst> hello Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy. I'm sure ranger can out do that too :D
<wrst> i'm sure of that
<wrst> he always does!
<chris4585> hey wrst, do you know if the nvidia / kernel updates for arch are safe?
<Unit193> My computers can't do it because they have problems
<chris4585> my highest computer uptime is around 40days
<wrst> chris4585: I still have my box, boxed up  I'm guessing it shoudl be
<chris4585> hrm, well I'm sure it probably is, why is your box, boxed up?
<wrst> I am moving
<wrst> and don't use it much
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> but chris4585 I have never had any issues before unless the release name might be an issue changing kernel26 to linux
<wrst> but that was no issue on my laptop
<chris4585> well the update is kernel 3.0 I believe
<chris4585> also got a grub update but that shouldn't be bad
<wrst> no and according to the web site you have links to link kernel26 to linux in grub etc if something does go wrong
<wrst> chris4585: http://www.archlinux.org/news/changes-to-kernel-package-and-filenames/
<chris4585> ah cool wrst
<chris4585> looks like those changes will take effect due to the grub update, I'm still gonna wait a week or two to update...
<wrst> the one thing I was told would happen to me, total system breakage, has never happened to me they test things more than people think
<chris4585> well I've had issues before with nvidia / kernel updates on arch so I'm taking this carefully
<wrst> wise move because just due to the kernel number changes etc you stand a greater chance of breaking something
<cyberanger> wrst: Got a Sec?
<cyberanger> wrst: see pm when you get a chance please
<wrst> cyberanger: I'm in and out but you got a PM :)
<cyberanger> wrst: thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-11
<Juzzy> ooo
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> I might be presenting "cloud technologies" to the local county computer club
<cyberanger> Juzzy: ouch, that stinks
 * cyberanger isn't a fan of cloud computing
<Juzzy> well
<Juzzy> you just don't understand it fully
<Juzzy> the problem is "cloud" term is abused every way from sunday
<Juzzy> a real "cloud" is the only way to build high traffic sites
<cyberanger> Juzzy: so your talking load balancing, CDN's & such
<wrst> howdy cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> wrst: how's your day
<wrst> going well cyberanger no wrenches in the fan yet
<wrst> how about you cyberanger?
<cyberanger> Carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero
<cyberanger> with that in mind, doing great ;-)
<wrst> ha ha good cyberanger
<Unit193> Howdy peopole :P
<cyberanger> hey Unit193
<wrst> hey Unit193
<cyberanger> wrst: this e86 thing will take time, a real uncertainity atm
<cyberanger> so yeah, small concern
<wrst> cyberanger: well if I can help any other way let me know
<cyberanger> wrst: so far, that's as far as I know, the tricky part is boarding school & IRC
<cyberanger> means I know more than just the US, and I enjoy talking
<cyberanger> something that security clearance isn't a fan of, and the testing will either shrug it off, or red flag it
<cyberanger> (I don't think they'll deny it to me, just a headache, and concern for a bigger one to follow)
<cyberanger> wrst: how's the move?
<wrst> going well closed on the house yesterday cyberanger, so may move a few things tonight actually
<cyberanger> nice
<wrst> or may go purchase blinds I'm not for sure which one
<cyberanger> or perhaps both :-)
<wrst> we have a baby that is asleep by 8:30 probably don't have time for both :)
<Xpistos> Hey all
<Xpistos> wrst: Capo
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey
<cyberanger> wrst: depends how quietly you can come back home
<cyberanger> but yeah, it'd be hard to do both
<cyberanger> Xpistos: how's it going
<Xpistos> going
<Xpistos> wife still looking for a job
<cyberanger> Xpistos: same here, but I think I found one
<Xpistos> good on ya
<cyberanger> yeah, if it happens
<cyberanger> what's your wife do, what's her career?
<cyberanger> best I can do is keep an eye out, it's another pair
<wrst> cyberanger: she is a teacher
<Xpistos> yes
<wrst> Xpistos: what does your wife do
<wrst> and cyberanger sorry I answered the question you asked Xpistos!
<cyberanger> wrst: that's fine, I thought that's what it was, but wanted to be double sure
<cyberanger> that stings, with school in session in most of the state
<wrst> oh no cyberanger that's what my wife does...
<wrst> I had a terrible shortcoming in reading there for a moment
<cyberanger> oh, and I had misunderstood
<cyberanger> I thought you answered for him
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what job is she trying to find?
<Xpistos> teaching, teaching aid
<Xpistos> sub
<Xpistos> something in that field
<Xpistos> but she has never had an actual teaching job
<Xpistos> but she does have a masters in elem education
<cyberanger> the hard part is the schools starting, and my ties aren't elem.
<cyberanger> I'll keep an eye out
<wrst> Xpistos: we found out that process is highly political in our area
<cyberanger> wrst: public it seems political nearly everywhere
<cyberanger> which seems stupid to me, there is a point when your too young for (foolish politics)
<cyberanger> and having the teachers jump through those hoops, without showing the politics to kids, ouch
<cyberanger> (even the private schools can be that way, I hate it)
<wrst> i'm much more a believer in things should be merit based not who you know based
<cyberanger> exactly
<cyberanger> I can understand a security check deviating a little from that, but this is a teacher, come on
<cyberanger> (security check isn't intrested in your job (unless your job is espionage, I suppose) but rather risk assesment that you'd violate the trust around your job)
<wrst> oh yes I have no issue with that at all
<cyberanger> I do dislike the high level of detail, but I respect it, and understand why
<cyberanger> an unfortunate (and voluntary) necessity
 * cyberanger now knows orias0_o is a bad master of disguise
<Unit193> Heh
<orias0_o> I can't get to my usual irssi configs so everythings weird :/
<Unit193> Identify to NickServ? I would assume you have secure set
<cyberanger> orias0_o: try that, if you haven't
<cyberanger> orias0_o: that's your issue, you've set enforce, nick protection
<Unit193> Nope Information on orias0_o (account orias)
<cyberanger> Unit193: /msg nickserv info
<cyberanger> Unit193: /msg nickserv info orias
<Unit193> /nsinfo orias0_o will say something about being unregistered if he didn't identify
<cyberanger> that's an alias I take it
<Unit193> Yep just like /csaccess
<cyberanger> it's registered, a group nick, but not showing him now
<cyberanger> compare it to me, you'll see it says I was seen now
<cyberanger> vs 4 hours ago
<Unit193> Get info on kasom real quick though
<cyberanger> anyone know of a Bonjour IM client, that does nothing else (I give bonus points if it's CLI or ncurses, but I'd settle for a gui for this)
<orias0_o> its reg'd group'd, etc...
<orias0_o> just forgot my passwd >_<
<cyberanger> Unit193: have you messed around with pianobar's config file or it's FIFO support yet?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Config a little but not FIFO
<cyberanger> how little?
<Unit193> Not much, what are you looking for?
<cyberanger> nothing, I found too much too quick
<cyberanger> more testing the waters
<cyberanger> but I managed to take it's script ability & tie that into conky
<cyberanger> and the fifo support seems functional to make a webui remote
<cyberanger> might be enough to patchwork a home radio system out of an old box
<cyberanger> already tied it into libnotify, I'm thinking with mgetty, I can pause it when I get a call, then have it resume when the line is clear
<cyberanger> Unit193: I did give you a link to mgetty caller id, right?
<Xpistos> cyberanger: can you get this page to load the video?
<Xpistos> http://guide.opendns.com/main?url=szdtlvufoq2w
<Xpistos> woops
<Xpistos> not that one
<Xpistos> http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/singAndSubmit.php?page=sing&subPage=gallery&content=37BBFFFF022B64880017015494C2
<cyberanger> Xpistos: good, I'm too into OpenNIC for that ;-)
<Xpistos> that one
<cyberanger> just to be clear, I'm loading an ad, right?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> it is a video of my daughter in a quaker signing competition
<Xpistos> I can see it at work, but I can't from home and I want to know if it is linux issue or no
<cyberanger> (odds are good it won't load, without disabling my adblocker due to the ads in http://ads.parentsconnect.com/ that's why I ask)
<cyberanger> ok, lemme try
<Xpistos> danke
<cyberanger> Mit Vergnügen
<Xpistos> I only know Danke, Bitte and Das Ist mein Finger
<Xpistos> the granola bar should disappear and you should see a video waiting to be playe
<Xpistos> d
<cyberanger> you said thanks, I said With Pleasure
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> the player did load, hit play, and it plays
<Xpistos> what do you mean hit play and it plays?
<Xpistos> if the player doesn't load?
<cyberanger> the player did here, flash & firefox
<Xpistos> so you can watching it from linux
<cyberanger> small delay between pressing play (it's not set to autostart) and actually starting, but that's my settings I bet (I don't let flash do much of anything, unless it obeys my proxy settings)
<Xpistos> not it doesn't auto start
<cyberanger> yes, I did watch it, my custom ubuntu 11.04, firefox & flash
<Xpistos> for some reason my computers at home won't play it
<cyberanger> (aside from flash, and more restrictive settings on my system, nothing should be missing between our systems)
<cyberanger> (I say aside from flash since it's not an ubuntu default, neither are my iptables rules)
<cyberanger> brb
<Xpistos> she can load the site and get the granola bar to load, but it doesn't load the pict?
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> what I am I supposed to use to install an APT
<Xpistos> Adobe won't let me download the file
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> how'd you install flash? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer or firefox's plugin finder
<Xpistos> firefox
<Unit193> cyberanger: Sweet, going to make a sweet UI? :P
<cyberanger> Xpistos: try via apt-get
<cyberanger> Unit193: idk about sweet ;-)
<Xpistos> it is installing now
<Xpistos> 25%
<Xpistos> 50%
<Xpistos> 75%
<Xpistos> now it works
<Xpistos> let me check my home box
<Xpistos> okay so it isn't working at home still, but I can check that a little more later
<cyberanger> ok, lemme know, I've got an idea or two
<cyberanger> so lemme know when your home
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-12
<cyberanger> man, I wish I could figure out what it would take for a dial up modem's "Modem on Hold" feature in linux
<wrst> howdy ChanServ
<wrst> ugh
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<Juzzy> haha
<Juzzy> cyberanger: welcome to the absolute hardest :)
<Xpistos> MORNING YAL
<Xpistos> wrst: Capo
<wrst> mornign :P
<Xpistos> could my router be stopping a flash page from loading?
<wrst> Xpistos: anything is possible but I kinda doubt it for some reason
<Xpistos> my home computers will not load or play http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/singAndSubmit.php?page=sing&subPage=gallery&content=37BBFFFF022B64880017015494C2
<Xpistos> they say loading and that is it
<wrst> that's how it works here also Xpistos
<wrst> i'm on winders at the moment
<Xpistos> cyberanger: was able to get to it and I can get to it here at work
<wrst> Xpistos: 32 or 64 bit flash?
<Xpistos> 32
<Xpistos> both
<Xpistos> work is windows
<Xpistos> home is ubuntu
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> Xpistos: here at work on XP, using chrome, firefox, and IE, I get the same result
<Xpistos> wrst:  do you use opendns?
<Xpistos> nvm that didn't work
<Xpistos> for it to not work at home but it does at work, there must be something going on
<wrst> yes I have used it but not here
<wrst> i'm thinking they site has issues Xpistos
<Xpistos> and they may, but I can'
<Xpistos> t figure out what it could be
<Xpistos> what ver of winders are you using there
<wrst> xp
<Xpistos> pro
<wrst> yep
<Xpistos> sp3
<Xpistos> 32 or 64 bit
<wrst> yep
<wrst> 32
<Xpistos> brb
<Xpistos> back
<wrst> wb
<cyberanger> Xpistos: still a problem then? darn
<Xpistos> yep
<cyberanger> Xpistos: does hulu & youtube work?
<Xpistos> yep
<cyberanger> Xpistos: does work put you on a strict firewall or proxy
<cyberanger> wrst: did it work for you
<wrst> nope nothing worked here cyberanger
<wrst> 3 browsers
<wrst> hmm let me remote into the hosue and see
<wrst> cyberanger: that is workign at home
<cyberanger> wrst: to clarify nothing, what was tried, and any restrictive firewall involved
<cyberanger> and what worked at home?
<wrst> ahh yeah :) Xpistos link worked at home
<Xpistos> cyberanger:  The link worked at wrst house and my work, but not wrst work and my house
<Xpistos> I don't have any restricted firewall
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<Xpistos> cyberanger: I event tried to allow all incoming and outgoing traffic on my firewall with not luck
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sometimes work enviroments (and my own gear) use restrictive
<Xpistos> but I can get there from work and cannot get there from home
<Xpistos> that is what is driving me nuts
<cyberanger> which is something I was thinking, not allowing everything, but denying anything flash asks for, unnecessarlly
<cyberanger> wrst: what 3 browsers, and a firewall, and what 4th setup worked
<wrst> cyberanger: here at work, XP Pro, chrome, firefox and IE,
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it's a nice video btw
<wrst> at hoem it worked with arch x64 and firefox with teh 64 bit native flash plugin
<Xpistos> thank you
<cyberanger> wrst: that all failed, and all on XP Pro, any firewall?
<cyberanger> and home, was that plugin via pacman or firefox plugin finder, or adobe's site?
<wrst> cyberanger: yes we have a hardware firewall
<wrst> but i don't think that is the issue
<Xpistos> if my modem is in bridge mode that should be doing anything firewall wise should it?
<cyberanger> wrst: neither do I, but flash's behaviour changes with a firewall (I was thinking that, but this much difference, I doubt that now)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it'd be your router
<Xpistos> netgear wgt624 v3
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I don't think it's a firewall anymore
<Xpistos> I will try to get the email from my wife they sent her
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I'm thinking one of two things (and only one is really in our control)
<Xpistos> hit me
<cyberanger> I'm thinking flash version differences, bug or glitch in an older one
<cyberanger> wrst had 64 bit, I had 32 bit
<Xpistos> I updated flash with the plugin you gave me yesterday. I have 32 bit
<cyberanger> but the actual versions might...ah drat, right
<cyberanger> second one (which isn't really anything we can deal with) is their server
<cyberanger> if they use a CDN, they've got more than one server
<cyberanger> and one is acting up
<cyberanger> I'm trying to think of any other method to cause an issue with this much difference between the two failures
<cyberanger> and any similarities between the two sucesses
<cyberanger> it's nice when you got one problem, but with flash it's never just one problem
<Xpistos> nice
<Xpistos> CDN?
<cyberanger> Content Distrobution Network
<cyberanger> think distributed servers, nyc, chicago, atl & LA
<cyberanger> you only contact the one closest to you (which is guesses about)
<cyberanger> closest to me is clearly ATL, for you it could be chichago or atl
<cyberanger> (just as an example list)
<cyberanger> and each will have more than one server
<cyberanger> one has a server issue and hence the issue
<Xpistos> but why would work be good and home not? the page has been loading for 2 hours
<Xpistos> and I work a mile from my house
<cyberanger> becuase it routed to a different server
<cyberanger> your distance isn't over a network (could be different ISP's too)
<cyberanger> so that could even mean not just a different server, but different data center
<cyberanger> I'm not saying that's it, I'm just trying to build a list of what it might be
<cyberanger> thing with flash, it rarely is one simple issue with one simple fix
<cyberanger> it's usually mutiple issues turing the pond to mud, hard to see the issue through the soot
<Xpistos> should I try using a proxy and see it that does the trick?
<cyberanger> with flash, it's a great idea, except flash like to avoid using them
<cyberanger> that's why my firewall question wasn't just about what you allow but what you deny
<cyberanger> you deny enough, flash listens to your settings, and uses the proxy
<Xpistos> well i have a proxy going, but should I just lock outgoing on my proxy
<Xpistos> well i disabled port 80 traffic and set the proxy that uses port 3128 I am getting a different status message now, "waiting for adobe.com...: which is different than transfering.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: port 80 isn't the only port
<cyberanger> 1935 is the main one
<cyberanger> it falls back to 80 & 443 (I can't recall the order, I think that's the fallback order)
<Xpistos> I disabled them in and out as well. no change
<cyberanger> codecs is the only thought I have left, but that's already explained away, when we did the upgrade last night
<cyberanger> well, the only thought that we could resolve
<Juzzy> whats the problem?
<Xpistos> Juzzy: I can get to a page to see my daughters entry into a signing contest.
<Xpistos> https://owa.viacom.com/Exchweb/bin/redir.asp?URL=http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/singAndSubmit.php?page=sing%26subPage=gallery
<Xpistos> I can see it at work but not from home
<Xpistos> at home I get to the second loading screen and it does nothing
<Juzzy> does the redirect work?
<Xpistos> wait that link is not work
<Xpistos> right
<Juzzy> running squid?
<Xpistos> http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/singAndSubmit.php?page=sing&subPage=gallery
<Juzzy> ya gathered that
<Juzzy> running squid?
<Juzzy> or what's the problem?
<Xpistos> I am not running anything
<Xpistos> http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/index.php?page=sing&subPage=gallery&content=37BBFFFF022B64880017015494C2
<Xpistos> that is the link
<cyberanger> Juzzy: flash is the problem
<cyberanger> or so it seems
<cyberanger> tried on mutiple browsers & locations, even other OS's
<cyberanger> my laptop worked on the second link
<cyberanger> wrst had sucess at home, not at work
<cyberanger> Xpistos: your issue was at home, work suceeded, right?
<Xpistos> right
<Xpistos> and wrst was backwards
 * wrst heard his name mentioned
<wrst> Xpistos: I'm always backwards
<Xpistos> lol
<cyberanger> Juzzy: so yeah, various attempts, mutiple variations, only constant is it's a flash video :-/
<Xpistos> the link that ends in gallery is not a flash page I don't think
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it has flash in it
<cyberanger> but the page is html
<Juzzy> sorry, back
<Juzzy> what protocol, port is the flash going over?
<Juzzy> I'm guessign it's streamed and not a swf/flv over port 80?
<Xpistos> I guess
<cyberanger> Juzzy: streamed, but idk what the failure is trying, 1935 80 or 443
<cyberanger> my sucess is RTMP over HTTP or RTMP over HTTPS
<Xpistos> I can watch http://ads.parentsconnect.com/sponsors/2011/quaker/chewy/inspireAndImagine.php?page=inspire&subPage=roadToStardom without a problem
<Xpistos> I disabled 80, 443, and 1935 and used a proxy. still not luck
<cyberanger> yeah, hence the mystery that still remains
<Juzzy> how did you enable the proxy?
<Juzzy> internet options?
<Xpistos> foxyproxy
<Juzzy> or ff/chrome?
<Xpistos> firefox
<Juzzy> so how does flash know to use that?
<Juzzy> do it in internet options
<Xpistos> I said for everything to go through the proxy
<Juzzy> flash = 3rd party
<Juzzy> it doesnt give a pooper about your ff settings - that I'm aware of
<Xpistos> yeah, but if you tell it to go through the proxy and it can't go through a different port
<Xpistos> I don't see how the page can go through the proxy but flash not expecially when you turn the other ports off
<Juzzy> http://www.google.com/search?q=firefox+flash+proxy&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Juzzy> first 2 links from glancing says flash doesnt use ff settings
<Juzzy> which would be my guess
<Xpistos> chrome and midori then don't work either
<Juzzy> https://getfoxyproxy.org/proxyservice/video-and-audio.html
<Juzzy> dunno bro
<Juzzy> find the port it's using
<Juzzy> get wireshark, etc
<Juzzy> see if upstream is blocking it
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I enable it in firefox options, but flash reserves the right to ignore it, If you firewall it enough, it'll listen
<cyberanger> flash can listen to firefox (as a plugin, it can see those settings) it just can disobey too
<cyberanger> good idea on wireshark
<Juzzy> fun
<cyberanger> yeah, something I worked on with others when hulu made it a pain, when I was involved in foxyproxy
<Juzzy> hiphop-php is pretty spiffy
<Juzzy> takes 409s to recompile the site though, heh :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-13
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> I'm here
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> cyberanger:  he was here 8 minutes that time so that's an improvement :)
<cyberanger> perhaps
<wrst> wow gotta go got a baby trying to crawl!
<wrst> caught her
<Unit193> Wait 'til she runs...
<wrst> I will shed a pound or two then Unit193
<chris4585> oh wrst I updated arch and it all went smoothly
<cyberanger> wrst: wait, trying to crawl, why bother getting up
<wrst> cool chris4585 I'm not too surprised it seems as though that have all that easy peasy now
<cyberanger> now if she suceeds, there's some reason to move ;-)
<wrst> and chris4585 btw trying out gnome 3/shell on onercic its not bad still not as good as vanilla gnome shell but getting there
<wrst> cyberanger: its what is she going to crawl into
<chris4585> wrst, well thats good, I gave up on alpha ubuntu because I couldn't use gnome shell because nvidia wasn't updated so meh
<cyberanger> wrst: so she was suceeding, yeah, crawling into danger, better than running headfirst into it, but only by so much
<wrst> cyberanger:  the running will be soon enough!
<chris4585> once arch is setup correctly I find it amazingly simple to keep up
<wrst> yeah chris4585 the packages  are still a little stale on gnome shell, gnome tweak tool for instance is much better now than the version ubuntu has
<chris4585> ah I used git on ubuntu
<wrst> yeah I will be interested to see how the final unity is based on gtk3 and how gnome shell gets along with ubuntu
<wrst> chris4585: if it does ok ubuntu might gain a partition back on my laptop that gets used
<chris4585> currently I have mint on my laptop, I just didn't feel like setting anything up on there
<chris4585> but yeah I wanna see the latest unity, but don't really want to use it, gnome-shell is just so lovely
<cyberanger> wrst: I think the day that happens again, is the day they fix other issues too
<wrst> chris4585: i run arch on my laptop and don't see it not being my main distro for some time, i also have mint, ubuntu onercic chakra and win 7
<cyberanger> lubuntu & documentation improvements could be enough for considering it
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah for a desktop distro arch if you have time is just far superior, once set up :)
<cyberanger> wrst: and if you don't have time, crunchbang or debian (gnome or lxde)
<wrst> documentation is huge cyberanger, after using a distro with good docs its hard to go back
<wrst> cyberanger: I can get arch going as quick as debian just about by the time I get finished tweaking
<cyberanger> exactly, only habits can be a tradeoff
<chris4585> you know I'll be honest, documentation on ubuntu just seems lacking and very outdated most of the time
<cyberanger> and I've used debian-based systems so much, and debian & mint & detail-focused bloggers make up for alot
<chris4585> someone might say ppa's are a strong point but compared to arch's aur its far better IMO
<chris4585> I think ppa's suck :/
<cyberanger> with the habits & asking the right person on IRC, debian does win in alot of places
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, documentation was better when I first started using ubuntu, which is what alot of the current stuff is dated too
<cyberanger> 05 & 06
<cyberanger> definately outdated now
<wrst> chris4585: i agree the aur is better its just easier
<wrst> granted the ppa's probably are slightly more "secure" i suppose
<wrst> maybe
<wrst> not really
<chris4585> ppa's seem like a hassle to me... annoying to find one, annoying to search, and add one, just ugh
<cyberanger> seem like a hassle to me too, but then again, can't recall the last time I used one
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> Howdy
<cyberanger> HI
<Unit193> Howdy, only a few late ;)
<cyberanger> what can I say, I've got time to work on some intresting projects, got wrapped up in one
<cyberanger> making a live disc with very little on it, mainly a vpn server
<cyberanger> gonna leave it in a desktop here, when I head to arkansas, tell the computer to automaticlly reboot if there is power loss & at 6am
<cyberanger> just the hard part is trying to optimize squid for a system with no hdd and all ram is completely different from how I've optimized it before, favoring a few gigs in hdd space
<cyberanger> anyone else done something like this?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-14
<SavageOrange> hey
<wrst> hey SavageOrange
<cyberanger> hey Svpernova09
<cyberanger> any relation to orangeninja ;-)
 * wrst peeks in
 * cyberanger pulls wrst further into the room
<cyberanger> wrst: hey wrst, how's the night?
<wrst> went well cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: lol
<cyberanger> wrst: this is gonna be an intresting monday night
<cyberanger> remember the trip I took in June 2010, kept asking where I was, while I was tethered to a boost mobile cell phone, chatting on IRC
<cyberanger> shorter trip, but better connection (Virgin Mobile's Broadband2go) and this time, I'm providing it to everybody via wifi
<cyberanger> (I'm the only one with a smartphone, everyone else has an ipod touch or similar, and I use mine about the same way, since wifi is everywhere)
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<wrst> nothing like being connected while going
<cyberanger> speaking of going, you forgot to say goodbye
<cyberanger> :-)
<vychune> sup people
<cyberanger> not much
<cyberanger> just missed you while enjoying a hambugere ;-)
<Unit193> He doesn't stick long...
<cyberanger> I think he does when we're active, and has dsl, which seems to be troublesome here, perhaps the same too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-06
<binarymutant> I can't get smaller than 2Gb for my complete DE
<binarymutant> :/
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm trying out the latest arch iso, its not so bad
<binarymutant> I'm back on arch lol
<wrst> that didn't take long
<binarymutant> yeah
<wrst> binarymutant: i love debian great for servers but debian testing isn't a true rolling release its just that testing and at times packages aren't complete/available etc etc
<binarymutant> they install too much on their minimal iso too
<wrst> but their point is a more "complete" solution i think
<binarymutant> that's true
<wrst> i don't think debian is the stuff for users like us on the desktop, now on the server that's a whole 'nother animal :)
<binarymutant> I'd agree with that, they're very stable
<wrst> a rolling ubuntu release would be the cat's meow probably more for us
<binarymutant> but I was missing Arch :P
<wrst> yeah i have considered others but I must say i do miss banging my head against the wall when something doesn't work correctly
<binarymutant> yeah lol
<wrst> i am trying the new installer in a vm going to see if i can get it to work ok there
<binarymutant> what installer?
<wrst> hmm good point
<wrst> whatever you call it :)
<wrst> the released a new iso today
<binarymutant> yeah I saw the new one, comes with zsh
<wrst> or yesterday one i think it is a little easier than the old one and has forced me to learn how to use fdisk since i'm doing it in a vm and really didn't want to fool with a gparted live disk first
<binarymutant> fdisk isn't bad, neither is cfdisk
<binarymutant> makes you a little more cautious if you don't want to format a partition though
<binarymutant> <-- always crosses fingers
<binarymutant> I always won't touch the partition that I don't want to get formatted, and just fstab it after the installation
<wrst> well i got everything except grub figured out
<binarymutant> you have to figure out grub?
<binarymutant> like editing it at boot? or menu.1st
<binarymutant> *.lst
<chris4585> binarymutant, I knew you'd be back lol
<binarymutant> lol
<chris4585> I like how we're mostly arch dominate users in here
<binarymutant> ikr
<binarymutant> in an ubuntu channel
<chris4585> I think we should be more #linux-tn-us
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I was reading the above ^ I personally like gparted because I know how to use it, one benefit of archbang, or ubuntu
<binarymutant> gparted rules
<binarymutant> I tried archbang it was pretty cool
<binarymutant> until I updated that is
<chris4585> that reminds me.. I really had to get down and dirty with grub last time I installed it, I have arch + pae, arch 32bit, and both recovery, winders and linux mint all setup by hand in there menu.lst
<chris4585> binarymutant, lol yeah you will run into the glib thing
<binarymutant> and /var/run
<binarymutant> couldn't get it to work
<chris4585> I don't think I ran into the /var/run problem, I don't recall it
<binarymutant> I had the latest iso but yeah didn't work
<binarymutant> had to use the normal arch iso
<binarymutant> but archbang was super cool
<chris4585> yeah, only reason I even decided to go back to arch a few months ago was because it automatically supported my graphics tablet ootb
<chris4585> wasn't the only reason... but archbang made the decision easier
<binarymutant> I can't believe how much space my DE uses, it's like I can't get it under 2Gb
<chris4585> o.O
<chris4585> dwm?
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> and a bunch of other suckless.org stuff
<chris4585> you mean your whole install?
<binarymutant> yeah the whole thing
<chris4585> oh okay
<chris4585> I was about to say isn't dwm like 2mb tops? lol
<binarymutant> 36k
<chris4585> pft, my install is like.. 5gbs?
<binarymutant> but xorg is ~100mb, and webkit is another 100mb
<chris4585> ah I was going to say something like 600kb but I really had no idea
<binarymutant> du -sch /usr/bin/openbox
<binarymutant> it should be under 1mb
<chris4585> well you don't need the entirety of xorg, just the drivers you use, I'm just lazy and have all of xorg
<binarymutant> I just got what I needed, it was still around 100mb
<chris4585> ah gotcha
<binarymutant> would have been around 200mb if I got all
<chris4585> there is probably several cache folders I could clear though
<binarymutant> dev tools were around 100mb... it was just like 100mb after 100mb all the way up to 2Gb
<binarymutant> good thinking, I cleared the pacman cache and it dropped me under 2gb
<chris4585> my /usr/lib/xorg only takes up 70mbs
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I'm not sure if that is the entirety of xorg
<binarymutant> 32mb here
<binarymutant> so it probably is the entirety
<chris4585> are you using disk usage analyzer?
<chris4585> Baobab
<chris4585> its pretty good for scanning the whole system for large files / dirs
<binarymutant> my fav is ncdu
<chris4585> never heard of it
<binarymutant> never heard of yours either :P
<chris4585> haha
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I looked it up looks pretty good
<binarymutant> yours is cool with the circle graph
<chris4585> that is one reason I do like it
<binarymutant> google chrome is eating my ram
<chris4585> tell me about it, it can use 2.5gbs when I have like 40 tabs open
<binarymutant> im at 700mb with just 2 tabs :/
<binarymutant> that's everything though
<binarymutant> not just chrome
<chris4585> I think on first boot I use either 200 or 300mbs which isn't bad, I don't ever have just one tab up though so if I could guess it would probably be 500mbs
<binarymutant> thats just way to much
<chris4585> I'm okay with that though because I have all the ram it can eat
<chris4585> not trying to show off or anything, but I wish I had a little bit more cpu power...
<chris4585> http://imgur.com/a/Veg5B
<binarymutant> that's waay to much for me
<binarymutant> your using more ram than I have available lol
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> also four cpu's??
<chris4585> I just don't like it when flash makes my cpu go near 40c, which isn't too often because html5 <3
<chris4585> yeah 3ghz phenom II 4x
<binarymutant> :O
<chris4585> my brother has the 2600k i7
<chris4585> :|
<chris4585> image how jealous I am of that
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> :O
<chris4585> he does video editing and rendering is amazing with the onboard hd graphics he has
<chris4585> which is why his computer was like $670 with shipping with no graphics card
<binarymutant> oh
<binarymutant> I'm on the other end of the digital divide lol :P
<binarymutant> <- $0
<chris4585> :< at least you have a computer, I can't tell you how long I've had crappy computers before this year
<binarymutant> crapp computers run my setup real good
<chris4585> well my last computer I had like 6 years wasn't really crappy but not beast like this one..
<binarymutant> one day I'll have what you have lol :P
<binarymutant> give me another 5 years
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/latitude-d630/pd is what I'm on
<binarymutant> that's weird it doesn't say the cpu
<chris4585> that isn't that bad, when my old computer died I had to setup my laptop as a desktop... it was fun
<chris4585> surprisingly it worked better than my older desktop
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> laptop > desktop
<binarymutant> I don't even know what I would do with all that power you have
<chris4585> I have the inspiron series that came with ubuntu default back when they had that going on
<binarymutant> this 6 year old laptop does it all already
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I do heavy youtube surfing... but I can have 60 tabs open with my cpu at a nice 34c
<chris4585> thanks to html5
<chris4585> I say flash killed my last computer by running hot and blowing a capacitor...
<binarymutant> 60 tabs is way too much
<chris4585> never run flash while asleep
<binarymutant> lol
<chris4585> I learned my lesson
<binarymutant> 60 tabs of flash, I can believe tha
<binarymutant> that*
<chris4585> actually it was sleeping with google call / video
<binarymutant> hm
<binarymutant> flash isn't that bad for me
<binarymutant> ~30% cpu
<chris4585> I think it was the driver possibly for my camera
<binarymutant> ooh
<chris4585> somehow my computer heated up
<chris4585> I'm glad it happened though...
<chris4585> made me learn more about computers while doing research
<binarymutant> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1042700/dell-laptop-explodes-japanese-conference
<chris4585> that isn't good
<chris4585> you know I rarely use a laptop on my lap.. usually on a stool or desk
<binarymutant> your heated computer made me remember that
<chris4585> ah, yeah since then I monitor my temp like a hawk and notice when I *NEED* to kill something or give it a break
<chris4585> one reason I love the winter..
<chris4585> wb
<chris4585> <chris4585> ah, yeah since then I monitor my temp like a hawk and notice when I *NEED* to kill something or give it a break
<chris4585> <chris4585> one reason I love the winter..
<chris4585> I obsess over my cpu temp a little bit and always try to have good air flow in my room
<binarymutant> stoopid wifi
<chris4585> :/
<Unit193> Stupid network, just got killed for having too many connections, 3.
<chris4585> freenode allows three?
<chris4585> icq only allows 2 :|
<Unit193> Not freenode, but turns out server didn't respond to ping so one tried to reconnect.
<Unit193> Freenode allows more than 5.
<chris4585> ah
<Unit193> So annoying.
<chris4585> watching nasa livestream
<Unit193> Yep, just turned it on.
<jfenn2199> morning all
<wrst> mornign jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst
<xTEMPLARx> peek-a-boo!
<wrst> howdy xTEMPLARx
<jfenn2199> how goes xTEMPLARx
<wrst> oh and jfenn2199 all is well how are you?
<xTEMPLARx> heya wrst and jfenn
<alyawn> morning, all
<xTEMPLARx> so far so good in K-town
<xTEMPLARx> heya al
<xTEMPLARx> is it al
<xTEMPLARx> or aly
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> it's alan, but you can say al :)
<alyawn> sorry to disappoint :)
<xTEMPLARx> that works for me
<xTEMPLARx> no disappointment at all, as I'm a married fella
<wrst> I'm watching the coverage from the mars lander last night I don't think those nasa computers were using windows  that they were showing but the video was grainy
<alyawn> yeah, I can imagine they would want to compress that before sending
<alyawn> it has a few miles to travel
<alyawn> oh.. you probably mean the video of them using their computers... ignore me
<alyawn> coffee has yet to kick in
<xTEMPLARx> did somebody say coffee?
<wrst> yuck coffee... nooo
<alyawn> wha??? those words.... can they even be used in a sentence together
<xTEMPLARx> you mean you've never had yuck coffee?
<xTEMPLARx> i have
<xTEMPLARx> mcdonalds is a good example
<xTEMPLARx> imo
<wrst> coffee makes me think of muddy water hot muddy water, in both look and taste
<xTEMPLARx> the coffee the boss makes here
<xTEMPLARx> well, its yuck
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  you haven't had good coffee  yet then :D
<alyawn> yes.. yuck is simply one of the more popular flavors of coffee
<alyawn> it's better if it's not filtered through a dirty gym sock
<xTEMPLARx> I wouldn't say popular so much as common
<alyawn> good point
<wrst> binarymutant: wb
<binarymutant> ty ty
<binarymutant> about to leave soon though
<wrst> binarymutant: i got an arch install in a vm... only problem i never got grub right, i can reboot throught the live disk and chroot into my install i have a wee bit more learning it appears
<wrst> wb elijah-mbp
<binarymutant> hmm what's your menu.lst look like?
<binarymutant> actually hold off on that for tonight, i gtg
<binarymutant> later
<wrst> its grub2 binarymutant i gots no menu.lst :)
<wrst> later binarymutant
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  I used the syslinux boot option on my arch in-a-vm
<xTEMPLARx> it boots just fine
<wrst> hmm ok i need to check that out xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> I tinkered with putting x and gnome on, but haven't gotten that functional just yet
<xTEMPLARx> keep in mind I used syslinux just because it was the only one I configured.  no other reason than chance that I didn't attempt grub
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: my problems was also with the docs, it give instructions on doing the install of a bootloader then after i did that it makes a note to be sure you are chrooted into the system :)
<xTEMPLARx> doh!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: getting x up and going with a desktop is super easy
<wrst> i am just feeling my way around the new installer before i put it on a real system and pull my hair out in the process
<elijah-mbp> aiee, my machine decided to shut itself down while i was outside on the phone.  stupid mountain lion energy saver crap....
<wrst> ha ha elijah-mbp i must say that is one thing that severly ticks me off with my wife's mac no real non-hackish way to change a lot of those settigns
<wrst> i like for my laptop to stay awake when i shut the lid since i'm likely just moving to a better spot on the couch
<elijah-mbp> wrst:  i wish one of the linuxes had better runtime support for OSX apps ;)
<wrst> elijah-mbp: i know it will ever happen but since linux and osx are cousins you would think there woudl be better support with something like wine , yet windows apps run on linux and osx apps don't
<wrst> *wont ever happen
<elijah-mbp> yep.  there've been things like maconlinux that kind of work but they can't keep up.
<elijah-mbp> i'd love to be able to run some of the stuff from the mac app store on ubuntu.
<wrst> i needed to kill an unresponsive safari on my wife's laptop this weekend i called up a terminal couldn't locate the process id quickly so just typed xkill for fun, and you know what... it worked :)
<Unit193> jfenn2199: Well hey!
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: this is what 3 days in a row?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  no, this is abuse.
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> HELP! HELP!  I'm being oppressed!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i am so sorry
<xTEMPLARx> :D
 * Unit193 hits xTEMPLARx in the head
<Unit193> No he isn't.
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you today?
<chris4585> how is everyone else also
<wrst> good chris4585, you?
<chris4585> same, I haven't really done much today though
<wrst> nothing wrong with that if you can get away with it
<xTEMPLARx> eek its past time to go home!
<xTEMPLARx> off I go
<xTEMPLARx> enjoy your evening, folks
<chris4585> yeah :)
<chris4585> reading engadget, windows 8 wont allow you to boot into the old desktop, which I figured was going to happen.  Is it me or does microsoft want to be the next apple? locking things down so the dumb user doesn't get choices...
<binarymutant> anybody okay with bash in here?
<chris4585> I'm okay not the best
<chris4585> whats up binarymutant?
<chris4585> usually I need a refresher on some things
<binarymutant> http://sprunge.us/XjLc
<binarymutant> ./.music: line 11: #ARTIST: command not found
<binarymutant> and idk why
<binarymutant> I guess it should be #{ARTIST} or maybe that's to Ruby of me... anyways it'll say that the artist is not found
<binarymutant> nevermind I'm just going to redirect all the output to /dev/null
<chris4585> hrm, yeah I don't know either, I'm not an expert and I don't want to setup mpc lol
<binarymutant> mpd is sweet
<binarymutant> redirecting output to /dev/null made it all go away
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> hrm, there was an ncurses media player I liked but can't remember the name..
<chris4585> cmus I think
<chris4585> yeah
<binarymutant> cmus is cool too, but I <3 mpd too much
<binarymutant> I think I used cmus or the other console music player before finding mpd
<chris4585> I don't like to setup anything that has to 'connect' like mpc, so its just something I'll never experience
<binarymutant> ah yeah
<chris4585> cmus was great, it just took a little while to get used to the keyboard shortcuts
<chris4585> for a while I had my laptop setup with inx
<binarymutant> I'm always closing out Xorg though so I get to listen to music even if I close my play
<binarymutant> player*
<chris4585> gotcha
<chris4585> so you can have gui frontend and console backend?
<chris4585> or do you even use a gui frontend?
<binarymutant> you can, I just use mpc for scripts and ncmpcpp for ui
<chris4585> I'm sure its pretty awesome if I gave it a try, I'm just too lazy and love quodlibet too much
<chris4585> cool
<binarymutant> but dwm isn't working with my keyboard shortcuts + music.sh script right now :/   and I can't figure out why
<chris4585> speaking of quodlibet, I just got an update for it o.o
<chris4585> that blows :/
<binarymutant> lol I'm afraid to update arch now :P
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I'm a little skeptical, but quodlibet on arch (not tested on anything else lately) can use my keyboard media keys while before it couldn't..
<binarymutant> ah I've got to set up those stoopid media keys too
<binarymutant> grah
<chris4585> so it was a lovely surprise to see a feature that automatically worked without realizing it
<binarymutant> you didn't have to figure out the XF86KEYBLAH keys?
<chris4585> nope
<binarymutant> that's awesome
<chris4585> yeah, totem does that also and has for a long time, but I guess there is a framework that somehow does that automatically and I'm assuming quodlibet finally updated after forever
<binarymutant> I don't think they change but I'm not sure
<binarymutant> I think it's always like XF86KEYVOLUP or something
<chris4585> that looks foreign to me lol
<binarymutant> omg I'm an idiot: I had to link that script to /usr/local/bin for it to work :/
<binarymutant> I was freaking
<chris4585> o.o
<chris4585> usually I put #!/bin/bash
<binarymutant> yeah but it won't run unless it's in your path
<chris4585> ah
<binarymutant> anyways those key codes are like this (just looked it up) XF86AudioLowerVolume
<binarymutant> I was pretty close
<chris4585> ah
<binarymutant> using dwm and stuff have made me memorize xorg stuff like that lol
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I know what I know until I run into a road block and have to figure it out
<binarymutant> lol yeah
<binarymutant> then it's off to google
<chris4585> I guess I'm kind of a lazy person, but I have arch which conflicts LOL
<binarymutant> Arch can get real lazy - after setting everything up
<chris4585> yep
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> once it is perfect, there is nothing else to do besides use it and update
<binarymutant> omg I'm so happy to have all my key combos back
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> sudo pacman -Syu\n there is nothing to do
<binarymutant> ^ lazy
<chris4585> I always run -Syyu
<chris4585> what does the n flag do?
<binarymutant> \n is newline
<chris4585> ah
<binarymutant> looks like this:
<binarymutant> pacman -Syu
<binarymutant> there is nothing to do
<chris4585> yep, when pacman tells me there is nothing to do, you know you're bored....
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> so true
<wrst> binarymutant: quesion: did you install grub2 when you reinstalled arch?
<binarymutant> idk I don't pay attention to the bootloader :/
<binarymutant> must be grub1 bc I have menu.lst
<chris4585> yeah grub1
<binarymutant> I want to go back to lilo :D
<wrst> ok actually i think i may know what i did now that i think about it because i just formatted one partition and don't think i left anything for the MBR
<chris4585> grub1 is like default unless you select lilo
<wrst> grub 2 is now default
<chris4585> is it?
<chris4585> o_O
<wrst> grub-legacy is now in the aur
<chris4585> wth
<binarymutant> weird
<wrst> they don't upgrade it for you through pacman but on new installs it is grub-bios etc etc
<binarymutant> well I guess not, it is the natural progression
<binarymutant> I want lilo...
<chris4585> well yeah that makes sense, but I actually don't want to upgrade
<wrst> but i think that was it if its got no place to install... well i can't expect it to work
<chris4585> grub2 confuses the hell out of me
<wrst> chris4585:arch's grub 2 actually works as its intended as opposed to ubuntu's early on so its actually not so bad
<binarymutant> I thought the mbr was outside of the partitions...
<binarymutant> I installed it to sda not sda1 or whatnot
<wrst> hmm i guess so binarymutant i really have never manually set up everything before so i'm stupid on this one :)
<chris4585> the mbr is where the beginning is I thought
<wrst> like i said its good learning
<chris4585> usually I just install to mbr and forget about it :)
<chris4585> I really have no idea
<wrst> the rest of teh install is actually "simpler" than the aif
<chris4585> I kind of like how ubuntu autodetects everything, but on arch I like the control
 * wrst is a control freak
<binarymutant> I think you can install it to a partition though
<binarymutant> but it's like a bad uh ethic?
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> mbr is the best choice
<chris4585> I always do it
<binarymutant> my mind just went blank
<wrst> yeah binarymutant i need to figure out where the mbr is
<binarymutant> wrst: reinstall it?
<wrst> when it comes to vm's and what not but assumed that installing it to sda would do it
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> I wonder if I can install lilo...
<wrst> i will read some more the documentation sucks so far on the new installer
<binarymutant> uh nevermind about lilo... no updates since early 2011
<wrst> boot loaders shouldn't be so complicated :)
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> prolly the most complicated apps right after the kernel i bet
<binarymutant> I don't even touch mine
<binarymutant> -kinda like I don't touch the kernel lol
<binarymutant> wow kpcli is awesome, I might dump keepassx for it
<binarymutant> needs tab completion though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-07
<wrst> yeah binarymutant i don't mess with grub either but can't get it to work the first time :)
<binarymutant> it didn't just automagicly work?
<binarymutant> oh you have like multiple boot stuff right
<binarymutant> I think the new menu.lst is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<binarymutant> ^ from ubuntu wiki
<wrst> no binarymutant i am in a vm
<wrst> yeah but that isn't exactlya  replacement as you aren't supposed to edit grub.cfg
<wrst> wb binarymutant :)
<wrst> and binarymutant i'm in a vm
<binarymutant> thanks, idk what happened :/
<binarymutant> should it matter if your in a vm?
<wrst> and grub.cfg isn't exactly a drop in replacement for menu.lst you actually have all these differnent files that are executed when you update grub2 and it updates grub.cfg you aren't supposed to edit it directly
<binarymutant> how are you supposed to edit it then...
<binarymutant> ah update-grub I see it
<chris4585> binarymutant, lol http://i.imgur.com/StcN9.png
<wrst> you edit all the other exectuable files
<binarymutant> /etc/grub.d/10_customboot
<wrst> the arch wiki really details it well
<wrst> yep andi think there is a 20_linux or something like that
<wrst> you can have several of those
<wrst> does update-grub work in arch i thought that was ubuntu specific at one time?
<binarymutant> the number corresponds to what's read first
<binarymutant> wrst: idk :/
<wrst> yep i think that is right but anyway that will be a project i mess with sometime tongith when the little one goes to sleep
<binarymutant> shouldn't be too hard
<binarymutant> edit /boot/grub/custom.cfg or /etc/grub.d/whatever and run grub-mkconfig, seems easy
<chris4585> tabs, tabs everywhere!
<binarymutant> http://tools.suckless.org/tabbed
<binarymutant> ^ for more tabs
<binarymutant> tiles, tiles everywhere! :P
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> <-- bored --
<chris4585> I am too, thus why I'm looking at fans... I hate comparing and having 12 tabs to compare against...
<chris4585> I'm seeing some good deals on tigerdirect
<chris4585> I can get a little obsessive sometimes when it comes to finding the best of something
<binarymutant> how do you switch tabs when you have more than 10 open?
<binarymutant> forget the fan dude get an hvac :P
<chris4585> scroll
<chris4585> I also have an obsession with scrolling
<chris4585> move mouse up top and scroll to switch tabs
<chris4585> hvac?
 * chris4585 looks it up
<chris4585> ah, yeah I'd like an air conditioner.. that would probably solve the issue
<chris4585> but this is kind of a good deal too http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6721497&CatId=494
<chris4585> 103cfm, $9, 140mm too
<binarymutant> hvac is how google + amazon etc do it
<binarymutant> if your going with a fan I'd say get one with leds on it :D
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I have one, I'm not too big on leds but I'm sure I could find one just as good, I found one for my brother (green leds) with 69cfm
<chris4585> he doesn't care so much for performance as long as it is good
<chris4585> for $7 too, like I said I can get obsessive over something if I research it :<
<chris4585> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7100319&csid=_61
<binarymutant> thats a nice one
<binarymutant> pretty
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> he has a purple one already, so green and purple are a good color combo
<chris4585> at first I didn't like the leds on my case's top fan but they grew on me, it really helps when I want to look inside
<binarymutant> http://www.rackmountsolutions.net/Air_Conditioned_Server_Rack.asp
<binarymutant> only 7000x more
<binarymutant> err only 1000x more
<chris4585> lol, that's cool only if money wasn't an object...
<binarymutant> lotto :P
<binarymutant> led fans are cool and you don't need a light in the room with them
<binarymutant> aren't there some other type of lighted fans too?
<binarymutant> cold cathode **
<chris4585> not sure what you mean, I know of the led, acrylic kind, there are also light strips too
<chris4585> hold on a sec
<binarymutant> I have 2 cold cathode 120mm fans but no desktop lol
<chris4585> http://www.outletpc.com/su3369.html
<chris4585> that ^ which I find less of a hassle than a tube
<chris4585> o.o
<chris4585> also I love nzxt branded items
<binarymutant> http://www.crazypc.com/products/casemods/lighting.htm#ccflfan
<chris4585> oh wow, that does look pretty cool
<binarymutant> yeah and they're bright
<binarymutant> probably not very performance orientated though, but cool nonetheless
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I'd rather just use the nzxt led kit
<binarymutant> I wish I could mod my laptop with some lights
<binarymutant> I wonder if I can...
<chris4585> could possibly replace a fan with them somehow I image
<chris4585> I've never looked on the inside of a laptop and I really don't want to open mine, but I think I need to replace my fan.. and I hear a spring sometimes in mine
<binarymutant> you've never opened a laptop?
<binarymutant> when I was working at an oem laptops where big sellers
<chris4585> I mean I imagine I could fix it but its that first time doing it is what scares me...
<binarymutant> http://rickycadden.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/eeepc_backlight_keyboard_425.jpg thats cool
<binarymutant> laptops aren't that bad, the only thing breakable is the flimsy keyboard connector
<binarymutant> well I guess it's all breakable but still
<binarymutant> there's no aftermarket mods for my laptop
<binarymutant> :(
<chris4585> that glowing keyboard is pretty cool
<chris4585> I'd rather just add performance to mine :/
<chris4585> mine can get super hot if not being careful
<binarymutant> yeah mine gets hot but it's no big deal
<binarymutant> I barely turn mine off and have run some intensive stuff on it, no fires :D
<chris4585> I don't use mine so often, it is a back up more or less
<chris4585> but it gets the job done
<binarymutant> now you got me looking at aftermarket stuff
<chris4585> lol
 * chris4585 sigh, how hard is it to find an micro ATX case with room for just an HD, power supply and the mobo with plenty of fans
<chris4585> apparently impossible
<chris4585> I hate cd drives or 5.25 inch bays...
<chris4585> hrm I think I may have found one lol
<cyberanger> http://xkcd.com/1091/
<wrst> mornign cyberanger
<xTEMPLARx> morning, peoples
<wrst> hello xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> how's mr. stout today?
<wrst> good i think, its still early :)
<wrst> how be thee and thine?
<xTEMPLARx> we're pretty good, overall :D
<xTEMPLARx> can't comlain
<xTEMPLARx> or complain either
<xTEMPLARx> interesting
<xTEMPLARx> just had to do a partial upgrade
<xTEMPLARx> and now I think I have lost gnome-shell
<wrst> hmm xTEMPLARx thats not nice
<xTEMPLARx> i know, right?
<xTEMPLARx> I mean, my system's still usable, just not what I asked for
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> brb
<xTEMPLARx> strange
<xTEMPLARx> it acts like a mixture of gnome shell and old gnome
<xTEMPLARx> did they do a one-size-fits-all update that I wasn't aware was coming?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: sounds like you are in fallback mode?
<xTEMPLARx> I dunno
<xTEMPLARx> it has the dash up on the left
<xTEMPLARx> yet I still have the top and bottom bars now
<xTEMPLARx> which, honestly, I think I'd rather have
<xTEMPLARx> so I'm not trying too hard to fix it
<xTEMPLARx> compiz is running
<xTEMPLARx> so its still pretty
<wrst> gnome-shell doesn't use compiz unless you have modified some things
<wrst> ohh dash you are on unity... i'm sorry
<xTEMPLARx> well I meant that type of window manager
<xTEMPLARx> it may not be compiz
<xTEMPLARx> lemme check
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you are confusing me gnome-shell doesn't have a dash or compiz :)
<xTEMPLARx> yup its compiz
<wrst> so you are on unity?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  I think the stock gnome must use the dash then
<xTEMPLARx> its not unity
<wrst> no gnome does not use dash
<xTEMPLARx> then we're both confused
<xTEMPLARx> i've done my best to stay away from Unity because it was gimpy and lame
<xTEMPLARx> when logging in, I selected Gnome Classic
<xTEMPLARx> reckon I didn't try hard enough
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> brb again, more tinkering
<xTEMPLARx> looks like gnome-shell was uninstalled, and when I try to reinstall, i have a lot of "fix broken packages" messages now
<xTEMPLARx> hooray for partial upgrades
<xTEMPLARx> of course, it could be PPA troubles and not partial upgrade's fault
<wrst> why a ppa xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> because this machine has had 2 or three major upgrades done to it since it was commissioned, and the repository is full of a jumble of versions of ppas
<xTEMPLARx> they've been disabled/enabled, modified and hacked on
<xTEMPLARx> so this time, I think some stuff got changed during an upgrade installation that was the straw on the camel's back, and it took gnome-shell with it (which was installed via a PPA)
<xTEMPLARx> the last straw that is
<wrst> I'm thinking a reinstall would help :)
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> not today
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> maybe later, though
<xTEMPLARx> i've been wanting to switch to 64-bit for a while, and almost did that instead of upgrading to 12 from 11
<xTEMPLARx> but I didn't have time
<xTEMPLARx> I always miss stuff when I have to wipe and reinstall
<xTEMPLARx> mailbox gets messed up
<xTEMPLARx> address book
<xTEMPLARx> etc
<xTEMPLARx> no matter how much time I spend trying to make sure I get everything
<xTEMPLARx> I end up missing something
<wrst> yeah I don't care for upgrades main reason I use arch on my main machine
<binarymutant> with /home on a seperate partition upgrades aren't that bad
<xTEMPLARx> True this
<binarymutant> the only problem with that is Debian and derivatives run daemons system wide while Arch doesn't
<xTEMPLARx> i may have gotten around my package problem here
<xTEMPLARx> brb
<xTEMPLARx> welp, gnome-shell is back, and some compositing effects are in place, but awn is confused
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<wrst> binarymutant: I got a little farther with my issues. grub doesn't like my vm
<xTEMPLARx> nope I was wrong, compositing is NOT present... hrmmm
<binarymutant> wrst: I must not understand how that works
<wrst> driver issues?
<wrst> binarymutant: it should just work :)
<binarymutant> wrst: I thought vm's still used the /dev/sd* naming scheme
<wrst> but it doesn't for me
<binarymutant> oh wait, nvm that doesn't matter
<binarymutant> bc in grub your doing (0,0) or whatnot
<wrst> they do but getting grub errors now when installing I tried without scripts and got better feedback
<wrst> long story short I'm going to try again using a gparted disk to set up partitions
<binarymutant> what's the vm your using?
<binarymutant> kvm?
<wrst> virtual box
<xTEMPLARx> virtualbox was cool with syslinux, although that doesn't solve your problem
<binarymutant> oracle owns vbox?
<binarymutant> <- didn't know that
<xTEMPLARx> yupper
<xTEMPLARx> bought it up a while back
<wrst> I think I can handle a bare metal install and that was really all I'm worried about
<binarymutant> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9926
<binarymutant> wrst ^
<wrst> binarymutant: I think vbox is one of the few things getting better with them
<xTEMPLARx> agreed wrst
<xTEMPLARx> it, at least, hasn't shown any signs of going downhill yet
<wrst> thanks binarymutant good link for me!
<binarymutant> urgh this stuff is overly complicated
<wrst> that's why we like it!
<binarymutant> too complicated for me
<wrst> nah
<binarymutant> Simplicity is the first thing in the Arch way :P
<xTEMPLARx> had to reboot
<xTEMPLARx> and
<xTEMPLARx> compositing works now
<xTEMPLARx> no rhyme or reason
<xTEMPLARx> but I'll take it
<binarymutant> reboot for composite o_0 ?
<wrst> there is always. a reason
<binarymutant> wrst: I say go back to grub1
<wrst> yeah on a vm not worth it
<wrst> just checking myself anyway
<binarymutant> all this recent bootloader talk is making look at installing lilo
<wrst> uefi and secure boot will really mess things up
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> sucks for people that keep up with the hardware stream
<binarymutant> lol "only Caldera OpenLinux was supplying GNU's GRUB"
<wrst> have you used win 8?
<binarymutant> not me
<wrst> its terrible
<wrst> makes unity and gnome shell look like very traditional desktop options
<binarymutant> yeah I'll never use it :P
<binarymutant> <- stopped using windows during win98
<binarymutant> windows doesn't really offer anything I want
<binarymutant> ima find me a new/fun bootloader today http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<alyawn> ugh.. does anyone else get bad tearing when using TwinView?
<alyawn> maybe it has something to do with disparate refresh rates?
<binarymutant> tearing?
<binarymutant> screenshot it :D
<wrst> alyawn: have to say it works perfect for me
<binarymutant> yeah it worked for me too :/
<binarymutant> what's a .S file?
<binarymutant> source nevermind
<alyawn> tearing... like when playing a video you see data from 2 frames at the same time and could roll
<alyawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<alyawn> .S assembly
<binarymutant> ah
<alyawn> it has to do with V-sync
<alyawn> I don't ever remember seeing the issue with 11.10
<alyawn> oh well
<alyawn> too many windows open to restartx and fix
<binarymutant> when I was using twinview I might have had tearing but just never noticed
<alyawn> probably an issue with nvidia's proprietary drive... what else is new
<alyawn> anyone know the command to print (to an actual printer) from vim?
<xTEMPLARx> you guys sure love to bash their proprietary drivers, but they've been solid as a rock for me for a long while now
<alyawn> other than the tearing they are good
<xTEMPLARx> no tearing here :P
<wrst> me too xTEMPLARx
<alyawn> using TwinView?
<xTEMPLARx> admittedly not yet
<xTEMPLARx> i should steal someone's monitor and give it a shot
<alyawn> it works perfectly with only one monitor for me
 * wrst hides his monitor
<Svpernova09> fwiw: Vsync should eliminate screen tearing. If it doesn't, it's likely a driver issue. Possibly even a display manager bug.
<xTEMPLARx> both of yours the same size, alyawn?
<alyawn> no... different resolutions and refresh rates
<xTEMPLARx> tearing could also be a hardware issue if the card's dirty and overheating :D
<alyawn> I'm a rebel
<xTEMPLARx> but that's likely not the issue
<binarymutant> :hardcopy
<xTEMPLARx> unless you operate in a dusty environment
<Svpernova09> didn't think about dust/heat causing tearing. That's always caused artifacting in my exp.
<alyawn> binarymutant, thank you! soo many commands!
<alyawn> I think if I reset the refresh rate to be the same, it will probably fix, or at least hel
<alyawn> help*
<alyawn> wow... yay for ubuntu...
<alyawn> printing, using :hardcopy worked with 0 configuration, the first time
<alyawn> I don't think that's ever happened to me before
<binarymutant> I've never used it before but that's good news
<alyawn> yeah... cups and ubuntu have come a long way
<wrst> thank you apple :)
<binarymutant> <- no printer -
<alyawn> does anyone know of a good print/scan combo that is verified Ubuntu compatible? my old DeskJet is showing its age
<binarymutant> i think epson prolly is, but not sure
<wrst> alyawn: i think about anything HP will most likely work they seem to me to be the best supported but i'm by far not an export i would locate printer google it etc etc to be fore sure
<wrst> *for
<alyawn> thanks wrst
<alyawn> binarymutant, I remember back in the day using lpd that epson was great... may revisit
<binarymutant> alyawn: have you considered going paperless? :D
<Svpernova09> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<Svpernova09> +1 for going paperless. I'm about 90% paperless.
<binarymutant> saves the monies
<xTEMPLARx> well i have twinview going
<xTEMPLARx> only diff is the second monitor is way dark
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: maybe you stole a bad monitor? the five fingered discount will always find you out :P
<binarymutant> :D
<binarymutant> maybe I should move to grub2 for the pretty gfx https://github.com/Generator/Grub2-themes/blob/66b03fc5aa751125995ddddf7700890d1d866568/Preview/Archinox_preview.png
<xTEMPLARx> pretty :D
<wrst> alyawn: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828115668
<wrst> i'm looking at one of those but i don't need color printing
<alyawn> Svpernova09, yeah, would love to go paperless, but lawyers still love paper
<alyawn> xTEMPLARx, try watching full screen video
<alyawn> wrst, ooh.. laser
<alyawn> and, the toner isn't much more than the freakin' ink carts
<Svpernova09> someone has to keep the paper industry in business :_D
<wrst> yeah alyawn i may have to get that one for the hosue, and it works with my wife's blessed mac which for whatever reason has poorer print support than linux and they created the stinking cups system
<alyawn> I love that it's wired
<alyawn> the last thing I need is one more wireless device in my life
<xTEMPLARx> aww boo I've already put the monitor back where I found it :\
<alyawn> heh ;)
<binarymutant> urgh idk if I should update to grub2; risk vs reward, idk
<wrst> binarymutant: DON'T DO IT!
<wrst> especially just for the pretty :)
<binarymutant> giving it thought
<alyawn> added bonus: difficult to find menu settings
<alyawn> speaking of nvidia drivers, they released a new update that fixes the security hole in their drivers in the repos
<binarymutant> omg rebooting, hope I did grub2 right cuz that would suck （　ﾟ Дﾟ）
<binarymutant> easy peazy
<binarymutant> the grub2 theme looks good too :D
<wrst> binarymutant: do you have multiple os's?
<binarymutant> wrst: nope just the one
<wrst> and you have me considering a theme now
<wrst> i wish you hadn't don't that  binarymutant!
<binarymutant> :P
<wrst> yeah now i'm going to reconsider that :)
<binarymutant> the overly detailed grub2 wiki page had me worried, but it was easy
<binarymutant> brb need a cigerette after that stress lol
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> yay so updated now
<wrst> ha ha binarymutant :)
<vychune> hey guys hoiw yall doing
<binarymutant> good here
<vychune> im hot and heated but ill be ok lol
<vychune> guy from quickbooks pissed me off
<vychune> he's trtying to tell how to setup the linux server stuff they have and he doesnt even know linux
<vychune> then tells me a linux guy is avail. tomorrow at 12
<binarymutant> what are you doing with quickbooks and linux?
<vychune> guy wants it on his server
<vychune> *rolls eyes*
<binarymutant> can you do it?
<vychune> its on there but it's not working the way it should so i would say right now no
<vychune> i would like to end this job here tbh
<binarymutant> so it's just not configured right or something? I've never used quickboos
<vychune> right
<vychune> and the support didnt know how to
<binarymutant> vychune: what's wrong with it?
<vychune> it work do a mode that he needs
<vychune> s/work/won't
<binarymutant> hmm what mode I'll look it up
<vychune> and QB isnt supported on ubuntu
<vychune> opensuse and RHEL yes
<vychune> ubuntu no
<binarymutant> well nothing is really supported by ubuntu
<binarymutant> I don't see how redhat supports it
<vychune> well yeah
<Unit193> OpenSuse? Ehhh...
<vychune> cant stand opensuse
<Unit193> Gentoo. :D
<vychune> havent had a chance for that yet
<Unit193> Nor would I want to. :P
<binarymutant> vychune: what mode of qb doesn't work?
<binarymutant> sounds to me more like a client problem rather than a server problem
<vychune> nultiuser
<vychune> ikr
<binarymutant> did you setup samba?
<Unit193> Samba isn't bad, and pretty easy to setup.
<binarymutant> vychune: http://support.quickbooks.intuit.com/support/Articles/SLN40812 also sounds like this
<binarymutant> for some reason I thought quickbooks was MS only ... didn't know linux could do it
<binarymutant> must be a small to mid size business though bc no enterprise would get caught up in that vendor lockin
<vychune> yeah
<vychune> fred remmers in copper young
<vychune> binarymutant: read that no help
<vychune> but thank you
<vychune> i'm so done with this
<vychune> after this im passing him on lol
<vychune> gonna go bbl
<vychune> thanks binarymutant
<vychune> o/
<binarymutant> laters
<binarymutant> mid-sized business'd
<binarymutant> anyone know a good unicode symbol for a cpu?
<binarymutant> http://i.imgur.com/ZmuLr.jpg like this one beside the "6%"
<binarymutant> I guess ⚙ will due
 * netritious waits for new samsung captivate glide and wife's new iphone to charge
<netritious> first apple product in my house since 1988
<alyawn> nice!
<netritious> thx alyawn :)
<netritious> not a big fan of apple, but for my wife I'm hoping it'll be low maint.
<alyawn> good luck :)
<netritious> i'll need it lol.
<wrst> netritious: my wife has an ipad and a macbook i must say i never have to touch them
<binarymutant> why isn't there a font that does all the unicode characters??
<netritious> batang has a nice set
<binarymutant> is that a windows font?
<netritious> it's a truetype font, yes
<binarymutant> are you using it right now?
<binarymutant> go here to test http://www.columbia.edu/kermit/utf8.html
<netritious> nope, not a truetype font :? thought it was but it's not
<netritious> i use the character map built into windows to explore installed fonts.
<netritious> ὕαλον ϕαγεῖν δύναμαι· τοῦτο οὔ με βλάπτει.
<binarymutant> I'm on fixed right now, I can see everything but english looks horrid
<netritious> eek
<binarymutant> I wonder if there's a way to use a good font and then fall back on fixed when needed...
<netritious> something else I need to learn about...the way fonts are managed in linux.
<netritious> built libcap, libnet, daq, and snort 2.9.3.2, only to find out that I can't get free VRT rules unless I build snort 2.9.2.3 lol
<netritious> built ruby to install rails and passenger to run snorby on apache2.
<binarymutant> dang, trying to catch some ppl?
<netritious> nah. for me it's either run some other distro with the stuff built in or learn how to do it myself.
<netritious> revisting packaging on debian now.
<binarymutant> to the debhelper
<netritious> yessir
<binarymutant> debian/control and debian/rules is all you really need
<binarymutant> netritious: are you trying to actually get packages included into debian & derivatives?
<netritious> it was a lot of work building all this stuff and making it work, i needs a package! lol
<netritious> at some point in time. i'm not near enough experienced for that atm.
<netritious> right now I just need some deb's that i can install with dpkg
<binarymutant> installing all that stuff like a metapackage would be easy but configuring it would require some heavy debian/rules and post hooks
<netritious> exactly
<binarymutant> brb
<netritious> I figure for now I can package individually and document installation.
<binarymutant> omg I hate fonts right now
<netritious> I figure for now I can package individually and document installation.
<binarymutant> I say just make a metapackage that requires all those packages as dependencies
<netritious> I think it's five sources altogether, plus some other dependencies (gems, apt pkgs, etc), then a bunch of config
<netritious> make that six...had to build barnyard2 to
<binarymutant> as long as they are in debian's repos the metapackage would be easy to do
<binarymutant> whatever's not in the repos you need to package and throw onto a ppa
<netritious> they aren't and every thing is version specific
<binarymutant> you can be version specific with packaging
<netritious> well, except apache2 and mysql..didn't have to build those
<binarymutant> rails is in there
<binarymutant> snort is too I think
<netritious> it's all about the snort version. diff rules are completely free, most rules require registration (but still free), and yet others are subscription.
<netritious> but you have to run a specific version to get the free registered user version of VRT rules.
<netritious> so when I built and installed snort 2.9.3.2, it wouldn't work, b/c the matching version of VRT rules is missing. IDK why, ask snort.org :P
<binarymutant> Build-Depends: snort (>=specificVersionForVRT)
<netritious> well I know why, because those rules are for paying subscribers
<binarymutant> actually it would be in Depends, not Build-Depends, my bad
<netritious> newer rules = newer version, newer version+no subscription = can't get new rules
<binarymutant> the subscription is just something users sign up for on their own right?
<netritious> well there are VRT open, free, and subscription rules.
<netritious> open rules are called 'docs' b/c they are just an example. old stuff.
<netritious> then there is free, and all that's required is sign up and you get an oinkcode
<netritious> but, rules are 30 days old here.
<netritious> which is fine for me. :)
<binarymutant> idk anything about snort just debian pkging
<binarymutant> my guess is packagers just let the user decide when and if they want to sign up for the restricted/nonfree rules
<binarymutant> brb
<netritious> k
<netritious> binarymutant: if you want to know here's the skinny on snort, VRT rules, and why the version is important: http://www.snort.org/vrt/rules/eol_policy
<binarymutant> I get it
<binarymutant> those rules aren't dfsg compliant though
<netritious> the open ones are
<binarymutant> do the open ones require signup?
<netritious> no, and there are other rulesets that are newer, better, and don't require signup
<binarymutant> then those are fine
<binarymutant> depending on the license
<netritious> right, which is why I really just wanted some debs to install in order to save em the hassle of building from source again on any system where I might want to deploy snort :)
<xTEMPLARx> time to jet
<netritious> argh
<netritious> later xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> you kids don't stay up all night playing on the onlines
<xTEMPLARx> l8r net :D
<netritious> binarymutant: kinda why I really just wanted some debs to install in order to save em the hassle of building from source again on any system where I might want to deploy snort :)
<netritious> *me
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> packaging is easy stuff and fun
<netritious> binarymutant: I worked with packaging a couple of years ago when lucid came out and LxC in the repos had issues.
<binarymutant> dh7?
<netritious> ?
<binarymutant> debhelper 7?
<netritious> debhelper 7?
<netritious> maybe, i don't recall the exact version
<netritious> i do recall being utterly confused by the whole process lol
<binarymutant> you'd know, dh7 introduced this simplified debian/rules
<binarymutant> "dh $@" was all you had to have in it, it's crazy
<netritious> lol
<netritious> I recall the process being tedious and having to restart sooooo many times
<binarymutant> restart?
<netritious> I did get a .deb built though and it did install
<binarymutant> oh I get you
<netritious> *restart the process
<binarymutant> it's oversimplified now
<netritious> that gives me a little encouragement
<binarymutant> before dh7 the debian/rules were normal Makefiles and now it's just a one liner
<binarymutant> urgh
<binarymutant> finally got my statusbar working http://i.imgur.com/idmeK.png now I just need to find a better font
<binarymutant> and find some good symbols to use instead of CPU: etc
<netritious> cool
<binarymutant> I can either do symbols or japanese with my fonts but never *both*
<chris4585> binarymutant, what app is that with the stats?
<binarymutant> conky
<binarymutant> conky won't let me change the font if I'm using out_to_console
<binarymutant> whatever >:(
<binarymutant> I'll take what I can get when it comes to dwm
<binarymutant> if it was awesome though I could anything
<binarymutant> awesomewm*
<chris4585> really? looks weird like that, I've seen setups like that before but different
<binarymutant> what do you mean?
<chris4585> conky can display things like that on console?
<binarymutant> yeah I was surprised too
<binarymutant> new bar: http://i.imgur.com/x86FE.png
<chris4585> o_O
<binarymutant> got rid of all the extra stuff, just mpd vol and date
<chris4585> skrillex
<chris4585> <3
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> everybody loves skrillex lol :D
<binarymutant> brb need energy drink
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I just had pizza and monster <3
<Unit193> Never had monster.
<binarymutant> qut
<binarymutant> wut*?
<binarymutant> monster is livelyhood
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-08
<binarymutant> sweet, I got conky to show what video I'm playing in mplayer
<chris4585> I can't go a day without monster :<
<cyberanger> cofffee & cola hede
<binarymutant> chris4585: +1
<cyberanger> or is that coffee & vodka?
<binarymutant> yuck
<binarymutant> I don't think your supposed to put vodka in coffee
<binarymutant> whiskey yes but vodka?
<cyberanger> well, scotch too
<binarymutant> whaaa
<cyberanger> scotch or burbon, vodka was a joke
<binarymutant> TN whiskey only :P
<cyberanger> I don't allways drink like an irishman, but when I do, I don't remember it
<binarymutant> lol!
<binarymutant> s/irishman/southerner
<cyberanger> lol
<Mighty_P> I like kahlua but I don't like it with vodka :<
<Mighty_P> I like how I'm updating my tv computer and its going through the /lib issue right now
<binarymutant> that's a fun issue
<binarymutant> they'll be moving /bin into /usr bin in the future too
<binarymutant> which makes absolutely no sense
<binarymutant> {If it was up to me} they would move /usr/lib and /usr/bin into /lib and /bin. That would make more sense
<Mighty_P> but /bin is more for system binaries I thought and /usr/bin is for more user application binaries
<binarymutant> yes that's the FHS standard
<binarymutant> and /lib was for system libs and /usr/lib was for user app's libs
<Mighty_P> well I don't understand the move at all..
<Mighty_P> but whatever, binarymutant for the /lib issue, delete everything in /lib right?
<binarymutant> uhh no
<binarymutant> first upgrade ignoring glibc
<Mighty_P> ah
<binarymutant> hang on let me find the link
<binarymutant> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DeveloperWiki:usrlib
<binarymutant> the only thing you might have to delete is /lib/#{linux kernel}/modules
<Mighty_P> well... thanks for the link but I had it open and I don't think I followed the steps correctly
<Mighty_P> regardless... I think I just foobar'd my system
<binarymutant> yeah if you deleted /lib I'd say so but I think there's a way to fix it..
<Mighty_P> probably
<Mighty_P> I'll just use the new iso later, right now my friend wants to have a fire in the back yard
<Mighty_P> lol
<Mighty_P> I'll let you know what I do later, well toodles
<binarymutant> ln -s usr/lib lib
<Mighty_P> lol
<Mighty_P> [root@archbang chris]# ln -s usr/lib lib
<Mighty_P> bash: /bin/ln: No such file or directory
<Mighty_P> its alright I wouldn't have done that if I wasn't prepared to do a reinstall anyway
<Mighty_P> so bbiab
<binarymutant> laters
<chris4585> lol I still can't believe I did that, I would run rm -rf /* if I could
<chris4585> amazing how xchat still works though
<binarymutant> lol
<chris4585> the new iso is dual?
<chris4585> thats weird
<binarymutant> yes bc your bootstrapping it yourself
<chris4585> gotcha
<alyawn> wow...
<alyawn> binarymutant, well played: ln -s usr/lib lib
<alyawn> could've ruined someone's day :)
<binarymutant> I think chris4585 reinstalled anyways
<alyawn> heh
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> doesn't matter could run anything my system was borked
<chris4585> its just something I use to play my little pony when I go to sleep or browse when someone is using my other monitor / ps3
<chris4585> couldn't*
<chris4585> I just really love the fact my tv is ancient and only supports 1024x768 :|
<chris4585> I think I'm going to do a frankenstein move and copy /lib from archbang livecd and see what happens...
<chris4585> copying /lib didn't allow it to boot as I figured lol, it was a fun try, but doing pacstrap right now :D
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> you killed the kernel on it
<chris4585> right... that reminds me.. I removed the kernel earlier anyway before I foobar'd, I was going to reinstall once I had /lib fixed
<chris4585> that might explain why it didn't boot though, it could have worked LOL
<binarymutant> next time remember not to rm what your using
<binarymutant> or need
<binarymutant> or rm -rf /
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> its pretty entertaining though
<binarymutant> I can't get this script right..
<binarymutant> ;/
<chris4585> I hate it when that happens, I usually just try to figure out a different way to do it
<binarymutant> got it
<binarymutant> doubling the sed usuage
<binarymutant> grep -s ID_FILENAME $HOME/.mplayer/mplayer.log | sed 's|.*/||' | sed 's/ID_FILENAME\=//'
<binarymutant> idk why I had to search for that first regex, it's easy stuff
<binarymutant> my blank at 2:45am I guess
<binarymutant> s/my/mind
<chris4585> oh god sed can be very confusing sometimes...
<chris4585> sed -i "s/$(grep "export USERNAME" ${WORK}/rootfs/etc/casper.conf)/export USERNAME=${user}/g" ${WORK}/rootfs/etc/casper.conf
<chris4585> that... is the most confusing line I've ever had to come up with
<chris4585> so many brackets and shit...
<chris4585> I believe that edited a file for user inputted data into casper.conf
<chris4585> that was so long ago lol
<chris4585> also I got my tv booted woot
<binarymutant> sweet
<binarymutant> your right that sed is confusing
<chris4585> LOL my username is displayed as passwd chris
<chris4585> because I wasn't paying attention
<chris4585> scp'ing mlp over to my tv compy, glad I have an updated install now...
<xTEMPLARx> g'morning
<alyawn> mornin'
<wrst> howdy
<chris4585> moo
<wrst> hello chris4585 :)
<chris4585> hey wrst, how are you this morning?
<wrst> doing well chris4585, just hungry, had a flat tire this morning and no time for breakfast about to have lunch early
<chris4585> ouch, I know how a flat tire goes... our road is made out of crushed tile and I believe its taken two of our tires before
<chris4585> hope you get something awesome for lunch then to compensate
<wrst> ha bologna sandwich
<chris4585> at least its food
<wrst> i'm pretty fond of bologna
<chris4585> I am too, I just can't handle more than a slice at a time
<wrst> sadly i can
<netritious> neat...quassel on droid
<wrst> netritious: yes its... quasseldroid ;)
<wrst> it has pretty full featured functionality now too
<netritious> so far it works great on my new phone
<xTEMPLARx> no quassel on iOS yet :(
<chris4585> one thing I found strange about the new arch install method is that the network seemed automagically setup, so I felt dumb because I haven't configured all that jazz in a while...
<chris4585> I felt somewhat dumb but knew what I was doing at the same time heh
<xTEMPLARx> same here chris
<chris4585> glad I'm not alone then :)
<xTEMPLARx> it was familiar to me (from slackware installs from long ago) but at the same time I hesitated at every turn
<xTEMPLARx> plus, there's the lazy side of me that, although I know the system will run better with less bloat, the simplicity of a one-button-installs-all installation is attractive
<chris4585> yeah, like I'm really familiar with bootstrapping and chrooting but never installed a system with that method like that before
<chris4585> and I felt dumb because things were working without me having to setup things like xorg.. and grub and I really wanted to set them both up and they work without me knowing how...
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> xorg isn't working on my arch VM yet
<xTEMPLARx> but I'm sure I installed things backwardly
<xTEMPLARx> installed xorg AFTER installing gnome
<xTEMPLARx> derp
<xTEMPLARx> brb
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<xTEMPLARx> auto identify didn't do its thing
<xTEMPLARx> ah nm it did, just late
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: which hypervisor do you use?
<xTEMPLARx> for my work VMs?
<xTEMPLARx> VMWare eSXi
<netritious> just curious. populr choice.
<xTEMPLARx> I had fun setting it up
<xTEMPLARx> I do wish, however, that we had the paid version for a bit more control
<xTEMPLARx> the free version is very nice
<xTEMPLARx> but when trying to allow bare-metal hardware access it doesn't always let you
<xTEMPLARx> NICs being one thing
<netritious> something is wrong with the keymp on my glide with qussel. cn you guess wht it is? lol
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> A's are overrated anyway
<xTEMPLARx> says the guy who used five of them in that brief sentence.
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: weird workaround to get an 'a' :/
<xTEMPLARx> what'd ya do?
<netritious> combo of both hard and soft keys
<netritious> if I want to highlighta Nick I have to use hard keys.
<netritious> BTW good afternoon every body
<chris4585> hey netritious
<xTEMPLARx> good afternoon :)
<xTEMPLARx> wow:  http://bit.ly/S2SFsB
<chris4585> honestly I'd be impressed if they just switched to LXDE
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i noticed that just a few minutes ago
<Svpernova09> yay debian :X
<netritious> Svpernova09: rut roh?
<binarymutant> what's up with debian?
<Svpernova09> they're going to ship with XFCE default instead of gnome
<Svpernova09> Citing reasons of fitting gnome on a CD
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> the Linux world is so resistant to change :D
<alyawn> with all of their moving parts, I'll be glad when CD/DVD/Bluray dies
<netritious>  I always install minimal then add desktop on debian
<binarymutant> alyawn: +!
<binarymutant> netritious: +1
<binarymutant> everybody gets a plus one lol
<netritious> even Svpernova09 ? :)
<alyawn> binarymutant, +1 for +1ing
<netritious> LOL
<binarymutant> I say yay to xfce
<binarymutant> even if I don't use it
<binarymutant> gtk2 will never die lol
<Svpernova09> armageddon couldn't kill gtk2
<alyawn> yeah.. I used to do xubuntu for a while... things were so simple then... hmmm
<Svpernova09> lol
<alyawn> any of you guys going to the library meeting thing?
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> west tn?
<alyawn> sorry.. chatt
<alyawn> I suck at context
<xTEMPLARx> I haven't been to a library meeting since I was in college
<xTEMPLARx> chattanooga is an hour away from me
<xTEMPLARx> too far to go for a library visit
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<alyawn> :)
<alyawn> apparently they do still exist... and this one wants to talk with some geeks
<binarymutant> oh so it's not like a LUG meeting?
<alyawn> well they invited the chugalug list
<binarymutant> that's cool
<alyawn> we'll see
<binarymutant> I wonder what it's about? I bet they're asking for donations or something
<alyawn> no.. they have an entire vacant floor they'd like to dedicate to technology learning
<alyawn> or something like that
<binarymutant> oh that's cool
<alyawn> probably looking for spare parts and boat anchors
<binarymutant> the only problem with general tech meetings like that are they usually revolve around beginner, end user, stuff
<binarymutant> or at least my experience with them
<vychune> o/
<binarymutant> hello
<xTEMPLARx> greets vych
<vychune> binarymutant: quickbooks told this guy he can use his windows server and he still wants to use linux when quickbooks sucks balls on it
<vychune> he wants open suse now :/
<Svpernova09> lol
<Svpernova09> he wants CentOS, he just doesn't know it.
<binarymutant> mid sized business's are weird
<vychune> Svpernova09: here's one part for you, he wants to do a Joomla install next
<binarymutant> for his site?
<vychune> yes
<binarymutant> that's cool
<vychune> i dont wanna do it
<Svpernova09> Joomla? NOPE!
<binarymutant> lol why?
 * Svpernova09 ducks
<vychune> he's what i call echecpo
<binarymutant> what's wrong with Joomla?
<vychune> s/echecpo/el cheapo/
<Svpernova09> My issues with joomla are largely personal preference based.
<binarymutant> ah
<vychune> binarymutant: nothing, just takes to damn long lol
<binarymutant> all cms's are the same to me
<binarymutant> kind of like distros and everything else lol
<vychune> binarymutant: which is why im trying to tell him it still wont work, quckbooks i mean
<binarymutant> too bad this is in memphis I could use some cash lol
<vychune> come on down pleaSE LOL
<vychune> The first thing he is gonna say, " Can you give me a better price."
<binarymutant> I'd be like "I'll give you it for free"
<binarymutant> and then sell the support for $$$
<vychune> you wont herar from him then lol
<binarymutant> lol
<vychune> jesus my typing today
<binarymutant> I don't work for free :P
<vychune> s/herar/hear
<vychune> i dont eiether
<vychune> which is why i may drop this job
 * wrst is married he works for free
<binarymutant> lol!
<vychune> smh
<vychune> should i charge for this opensuse install?
<binarymutant> nah
<binarymutant> it's like 10 minutes of your time
<wrst> opensuse si fairly nice
<binarymutant> they're attached to MS though
<vychune> i thought they were novell?
<binarymutant> which is only an issue to me lol
<binarymutant> vychune: they are owned by novell, novell signed deals with MS
<vychune> which is why QB is supported
<vychune> b***hes
<binarymutant> I didn't think qb was owned by ms
<vychune> well not really.
<vychune> they arent
<binarymutant> vychune: no, MS said they'd sell suse to some key customers for some linux patents
<binarymutant> ^ or something like that
<vychune> "the well not really" was about me saying b***hes btyw
<vychune> s/btyw/btw
<vychune> wrst: o/
<binarymutant> I bought a cheap laptop cooling pad today. I'm surprised at how well it works even though it doesn't spin very fast
<netritious> binarymutant: nice
<binarymutant> thought it would spin faster
<netritious> Svpernova09: +1 Joomla! sucks. I don't like frameworks that hijack k
<netritious> the output buffer
<vychune> binarymutant: cool
<binarymutant> php_value output_buffering Off
<vychune> netritious: o/
<netritious> vychune: hi
<vychune> so im gonna do openSUSE
<binarymutant> that's cool
<netritious> binarymutant: I want the buffer all to myself :)
<binarymutant> :P
<binarymutant> if a client says they want joomla I say give it to em
<vychune> binarymutant: sure
<vychune> Svpernova09: how much should i charge :D
<Svpernova09> You're supposed to work that out before you start the job :_X
<vychune> Svpernova09: havent started yet
<vychune> he asked about this after the server setup
<vychune> and i was joking btw
<Svpernova09> I never joke about that, peeps gotta take you seriously :_D
<vychune> but if you wanna give your price still that's cool too
<vychune> true
<binarymutant> 1 million usd muahaha
<vychune> LOL
<Svpernova09> You may not be at my skill level. So your price will likely be different.
<binarymutant> or 10 bitcoins :P
<Svpernova09> You have to charge accordingly or you'll likely be over/under charging
<vychune> of course
<vychune> i was thinking 350 tbh
<vychune> unless he wants me to code the template
<binarymutant> ^ I need to get in on this business
<vychune> i would love the help lol
<vychune> would be less boring in here lol
<binarymutant> 350 less than an hour worth work, omg I'm making 9 an hour :(
<vychune> binarymutant: thats the install, the setup, the content, and everything else up to the launch
<binarymutant> yeah
<vychune> with what he wants i'll be here another week
<binarymutant> oh
<vychune> lol yeah
<binarymutant> still more than what I make cooking lol
<vychune> more than what i make at fedex too lol
<binarymutant> I don't think it should take that long, the content already exists
<binarymutant> whats wrong with the pre-existing site? it's decent
<vychune> oro?!
<vychune> what site?
<binarymutant> what's the name again?
<vychune> fred remmers rug cleaners
<binarymutant> the rug place right?
<binarymutant> http://www.fredremmersrugcleaners.com/
<vychune> already found it lol
<vychune> and.....-_- thats joomla
<binarymutant> maybe the cms is for internal/in-house
<vychune> no
<vychune> wait, it not joomla
<vychune> it's
<vychune> he has another site that looks like that in joomnla
<vychune> meaning he did it himself
<binarymutant> I mean I could nitpick at the website... but it's decent enough
<vychune> yeah it is
<binarymutant> spoke too soon, the redirect to rugandroll.com is lamesville
<vychune> where?
<binarymutant> rug gallery->select a rug->redirect
<vychune> oh...
<vychune> oh does opensuse server come with GUI?
<binarymutant> prolly but it shouldn't
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> why is a gui bad on a server?
<binarymutant> waste of resources
<binarymutant> more security risk, etc.
<vychune> oh
<vychune> well he wants it so whatever
<vychune> im losing money on this if i stay out here any longer
<vychune> than this week
<binarymutant> so silly
<vychune> takes a lot for me to get here
<vychune> whats silly?
<binarymutant> vendor lock in & unscalable setups
<binarymutant> is this 'server' just a desktop in a closet?
<vychune> dell poweredge; nope
<binarymutant> tower?
<vychune> he has a half rack with two servers already
<vychune> blade server
<binarymutant> half a rack, each running xorg?
<vychune> no
<vychune> windows
<binarymutant> mid sized business's are weird :/
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> small business owners can change their ways to setup a good scalable system, big business already has that setup, mid size tends to be stuck with limiting itself until it literally has to change
<vychune> sounds like mid siz biz
<vychune> openSUSE install reminds me of Windows XP
<binarymutant> I can see dedicating a 1U rack for the domain and AD, but no more than that
<vychune> ad?
<binarymutant> active directory
<vychune> oh
<vychune> he has a camera sys
<vychune> guess what else is on that server?
<vychune> quickbooks
<wrst> vychune: running quickbooks on a linux server?
<vychune> wrst: attempting to
<vychune> even though he has it on winblows
<wrst> i have never done that i know their packages are pretty pricey but it looks interesting
<vychune> no one on that staff knows what linux even is
<binarymutant> they don't have to know
<binarymutant> end users shouldn't care
<wrst> nope as long as it works no one cares if its running on bacon
<vychune> until we have a problem
<binarymutant> nah problems are your dept. :P
<wrst> ha ha
<binarymutant> I'm sure that staff think facebook uses quickbooks :D
<wrst> does quickbooks support ubuntu on the server i figured they would probably just be a red hat kind of thing
<vychune> opensuse opnly
<vychune> *only
<wrst> ahh ok
<wrst> that makes sense to me actually
<vychune> why?
<wrst> you are tying in with a lot of MS machines and OpenSUSE works well in that environment
<wrst> http://support.quickbooks.intuit.com/support/Articles/INF12435
<wrst> looks like it should work with red hat also
<binarymutant> yeah RH supports it
<wrst> hmm i may be looking at old stuff
<binarymutant> for $3k a year RH supports everything
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> good good point binarymutant!
<binarymutant> I still can't believe RH is a billion dollar business now
<wrst> binarymutant: no one can make money off linux ;)
<binarymutant> still astonishing
<wrst> lots o' $$$
<vychune> lol
<binarymutant> $,$$$,$$$,$$$+
<wrst> exactly
<binarymutant> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMas0tWc0sg  （　ﾟ Дﾟ）
<chris4585> nothing like a nap when you haven't gone to bed yet :<
<binarymutant> a 10 hour nap?
<chris4585> nope, more like 2 or 3
<binarymutant> how you do that
<chris4585> sleep in clothes and get a phone call
<chris4585> ... :/
<chris4585> wb
<binarymutant> stoopid wifi
<binarymutant> I do the: "ima just lay down", blink, and it's 10 hours later
<chris4585> sleep in clothes and get a phone call
<chris4585> if I sleep in clothes I don't sleep as long
<chris4585> amazingly though I had a pretty vivid dream in that short amount of time
<binarymutant> crazy sleeping habits are fun lol
<vychune> 1880 broken dependces
<binarymutant> run an update first?
<binarymutant> or reload or whatever suse calls it
<vychune> thats what im doing
<wrst> elijah-mbp: did you shut your lid again? :)
<elijah-mbp> i paid the price for sitting on the couch writing code and not paying attention to alerts.
<elijah-mbp> so it shut down on me.
<wrst> well at least you were working on your couch, and I hope everything was saved recently
<binarymutant> angry fist shake at the orange led
<chris4585> my laptop is lucky to get a good full 2.5hrs out of it
<binarymutant> I think conky ruined my battery by polling every .8 seconds
<vychune> binarymutant: online update is what suse calls it
<binarymutant> ah
<binarymutant> I'm trying to stop myself from calling it bacon
<binarymutant> wrst put the idea in my head
 * wrst apologizes :)
<binarymutant> :P
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> why bacon?
<binarymutant> earlier, "end users don't care if it's called bacon" or some comment like that
<binarymutant> it stuck
<Svpernova09> netritious: virtualmin doesn't like database names w/ upper case letters.
<netritious> Svpernova09: I've never tried
<Svpernova09> Yeah, there's something that's doing a string to lower function.
<Svpernova09> The way around it is to create the database, then use phpmyadmin to rename it.
<Svpernova09> Or I'm sure you could create it through mysql.
<vychune> me and opensuse are not friend right now
<chris4585> opensuse is too bloated for my liking...
<vychune> chris4585: my sentements exactly'
<vychune> o_O why is linphone on here by defalut?!?!?
<vychune>  now the update fails
<vychune> .fml
<vychune> crap wrong chan
<binarymutant> whoa https://github.com/bundestag/gesetze#german-federal-laws-and-regulations
<vychune> kernel panic
<vychune> FUUUUUUUUU
<binarymutant> vychune: what are you doing?
<vychune> was updating that failed
<vychune> restarted
<vychune> kernel panic
<binarymutant> sucks
<binarymutant> if updates fail the last thing I would do is reboot
<binarymutant> rebooting to fix problems is a windows symptom
<vychune> opensuse acts like windows
<vychune> so i got confused
<binarymutant> but its not windows
<vychune> it was a joke
<binarymutant> heh
<vychune> lol i got worse
<Svpernova09> has anyone ever used etckeeper?
<vychune> ,leaving
<vychune> o/
<vychune> bbl
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-09
<chris4585> wish I knew about bridge linux last night, would have saved me like three hours lol
<Unit193> But it's not the arch way...
<chris4585> yeah, and I have no problem with that
<Unit193> :D
<chris4585> as far as I'm concerned I see archbang and any other spinoff to be nothing more than arch with fluff
<chris4585> bridge is updated and comes with the old installer also so that would have been nice... but Its nice to have a refresher on the 'arch way' it is just my tv computer I use for playing tv shows
<netritious_> finally...a
<netritious_> .deb that installs
<netritious> hm
<netritious> chris4585: are you running arch everywhere or just for tv?
<chris4585> this (main) computer and my tv, laptop has 12.10
<netritious> arch in a vm?
<chris4585> nah
<netritious> idk thought you were running arch for some reason
<chris4585> I am lol?
<netritious> lol
<chris4585> this computer is arch, my laptop is ubuntu, my tv is arch too
<chris4585> I guess I wasn't clear lol
<chris4585> oh I see yeah I wasn't clear
<netritious> all good :)
<netritious> morning
<netritious> hello eights ... long time no see.
<eights> netritious, i know it right
<netritious> how've you been? :)
<eights> netritious, lol been traveling a lil here and there, sc, oh, then back to nyc
<eights> netritious, now im back in knox lmfao
<eights> netritious, i've been good, maintiang, came back here for a job.
<netritious> good 'ole knoxville
<wrst> hello eights
<wrst> and netritious
<netritious> well wb eights :)
<netritious> morning wrst
<eights> wrst, whats up!
<eights> netritious, ty ty. how things been your guys way?
<wrst> good eights, and welcome back!
<netritious> eights: same ole same ole really... computers, computers, and more computers :P
<eights> netritious, i know the feeling. lol i feel like my eyes are permainetly stuck looking at a monitor
 * xTEMPLARx wakes up and scrapes the crust outa his eyes
<xTEMPLARx> yay quassel stayed connected :D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: and you are bac again
<wrst> wow
<xTEMPLARx> back?  I never left!
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> oh yeah....
<wrst> :)
<netritious> I'm confused. I can build and install from source no problems, but building a debian binary package from source is giving me a headache.
<netritious> morning xTEMPLARx
<wrst> morning netritious
<wrst> wish i had some great pearls of wisdom for you... but as usual... i don't :)
<netritious> how's it going wrst
<wrst> good netritious, you?
<netritious> Feels like I'm installing arch all over again lol
<wrst> netritious: i tried the new installer and really had no problems until it was grug2's turn man i hate grub 2
<netritious> there are just more steps to boot strapping with grub2 than grub. can't change it so might as well embrace it :)
<netritious> maybe not more, just different
<wrst> yeah i am waiting for the docs to catch up, i actually did one guide that was outside of the wiki that used no scripts it was actually easier
<netritious> there is always an easier way.
<wrst> yes but when people try to make it easier they many times make it harder
<netritious> binarymutant: what goes in debian/rules to override the behavior of test/check? I want to ignore test/check just for now.
<netritious> I would think it's something like override_dh_test_check
<netritious> wrst: I think difficulty is part of growth. Ever stressed a plant to make it bloom out of season?
<wrst> yep agreed
<xTEMPLARx> heya net
<netritious> what's up xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> not much... just trying to get some work done
<netritious> get your guitar started?
<xTEMPLARx> wishing it were friday ;)
<netritious> lol I wish everyday was friday.
<xTEMPLARx> I have a rough outline of a body cut out, but I still have to make some templates and do some more practicing jointing wood together :D
<netritious> cool
 * netritious is jealous
<netritious> my brother and I talked about it a bit
<netritious> we determined it was cheaper to just buy a guitar :)
<netritious> but it did seem like it would be fun
<xTEMPLARx> net:  it could be cheaper to just buy one, assuming you bought a cheap guitar
<xTEMPLARx> of course, the cost of the tools alone would be more than a few expensive guitars, probably.
<xTEMPLARx> but since I get to skip that somewhat, all I have are specific hardware bits to buy, router bits and wood
<xTEMPLARx> but of course, I then have to actually DO it
<xTEMPLARx> there  needs to be more time in the week
<netritious> lol amen to that
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm spying a tele body on ebay
<xTEMPLARx> don't be spyin' stuff now
<xTEMPLARx> spyin' leads to other things
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Unfinished-Swamp-Ash-American-Telecaster-Special-Body-/330775489722?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item4d03c16cba
<xTEMPLARx> nice... routed for the nashville setup
<wrst> yeah i'm sorta tempted
<wrst> i guess the proper way is to get all your parts get it fitted then take it apart and finish?
<xTEMPLARx> pretty much
<xTEMPLARx> the edges will have to be finished as well
<xTEMPLARx> it still has the sharp edges
<xTEMPLARx> either need to route them with a roundover or put binding on there
<xTEMPLARx> roundover is easier, but still requires a router unless you wanna try your hand at sanding it round, in which case it won't be uniform
<wrst> yeah thats my hang up i think i might go for a body that is all pre-done except finish and finish an wire it up to start with then move on from there
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: something like this one
<wrst> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fender-Lic-Swamp-Ash-Telecaster-Tele-BODY-Guitar-Mighty-Mite-MM2705A-/360468532542?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item53ed994d3e
<xTEMPLARx> love the grain on that one
<xTEMPLARx> standard tele just missing all the hardware
<xTEMPLARx> but that way you can pick all the hardware you want
<xTEMPLARx> black/chrome/gold
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> yeah and will be more expensive when i finish probably than just buying an american tele
<wrst> i was thinking black/chrome actually :)
<wrst> or red
<wrst> and I'm guessing an american neck will fit on these aftermarket bodies?
<wrst> or would you just go with soemthing like a might mite neck and forget it?
 * netritious wants a guitar with tux shaped body
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  one of those two necks gave a specific code-number for the neck pocket shape
<xTEMPLARx> sites like warmoth have nice necks that you can get already-finished to fit any stock fender pocket
<wrst> ahh nice xTEMPLARx
<binarymutant> what are we talking about? pirated guitars?
<wrst> ha ha just building our own binarymutant
<binarymutant> gah I was trying to find a 3d printed guitar physible on tpb for ya'll
<binarymutant> no such luck though :/
<netritious> sup binarymutant
<binarymutant> hello
<netritious> built 3 out of 4 packages, one is already usable from teh repos I discovered this morning
<binarymutant> that's awesome
<binarymutant> look this apple product is doing it wrong https://github.com/textmate/textmate
<binarymutant> check out the dependencies
<binarymutant> "mercurial — distributed SCM system"
<netritious> i thought mercurial was an MTA
<binarymutant> huh no
<binarymutant> it's a vcs like git
<binarymutant> but textmate wants you to pull source with git that pulls source with hg/mercurial
<netritious> sounds redundant
<binarymutant> very
<binarymutant> which is a good reason not use apple lol
<netritious> binarymutant: I need to add some post install scripts to create dirs and stuff and to copy a .conf after package installation. Not sure how to integrate into the building of the package.
<netritious> any tips for me?
<binarymutant> never used any hooks for my packages but I know you put them in debian/post-install or something like that
<netritious> ah k, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<binarymutant> something like that..
<binarymutant> you can prolly do what you said in the debian/rules though
<netritious> maybe debian/postinst ?
<binarymutant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-maintainerscripts.html
<binarymutant> and yeah
<binarymutant> man I haven't seen the debian policy doc in forever
<netritious> all good...appreciate it man
<binarymutant> #debian-maintainers on oftc will have all the answers too
<wrst> oh netritious, they made it a lot easier now on arch: http://www.archlinux.org/news/install-media-20120804-available/
<wrst> :)
<binarymutant> what the zsh config?
<netritious> ha I was sure that if arch wanted to stay in user's hearts they'd cough up an installer lol
<binarymutant> no installer still
<wrst> well netritious that may be a whiel but hey they have autocomplete :)
<netritious> close enough? :P
<binarymutant> yeah zsh is awesome
<netritious> lol
<wrst> netritious: arch really doen'st care if they have users or not as you can tell by being brave enough to go to their channel adn ask a question
<binarymutant> typical #archlinux response: rtfm
<wrst> binarymutant: but you know for the most part that is the correct response
<binarymutant> yeah but very old school
<wrst> yeah but you know they are hardcore
<binarymutant> a newer version of rtfm: google it
<chris4585> o.o
<binarymutant> *A*
<netritious> I just think arch is having a growth spurt. purists ::cough:: snobs ::cough:: never like the 'new kids' anyway
<binarymutant> so true
<binarymutant> the kids always want their gnomes and kdes jk
<wrst> netritious: yep and if you read their forums on some of this stuff the old school guys tell you that
<netritious> lol
<wrst> binarymutant: :P
<netritious> well I mean, if I, nettty the netster, do RTFM and google it and still don't get it.....no arch for me? That's impractical if one wants the adoption of one's idea of linux.
<binarymutant> read the effing source?
<binarymutant> idk :D
<netritious> exactly binarymutant
<binarymutant> I have to come to the defense of the linux snobbery though. The snobbery creates better users
<netritious> to me installing arch was no different than installing pfsense on a proprietary peice of networking euipment (under the hood a PC with 8 nics)...it was a PITA but rewarding
<binarymutant> in Ubuntu you'd ask a question and do the response without having to understand which makes ppl keep asking
<netritious> yeah
<binarymutant> but with snobbery your forced into understand why so you never have to ask again
<netritious> there has to be a middle ground somewhere
<binarymutant> I'm sure and I'd totally agree with the middle ground
<wrst> netritious: it seems like people polarize to one end or the other
<wrst> and is debian the middle ground?
<netritious> wrst: the nature of things in general I think
<netritious> maybe :)
<netritious> It's been very flexible for me
<binarymutant> idk, #debian will answer questions very well
<binarymutant> like #ubuntu ^
<netritious> i rarely ask questions. when I do it's because I've exhausted most known/found resources
<binarymutant> the worst elitists I've seen is suckless.org/ they're horrible
<binarymutant> ^ must have masters in C to understand them
<binarymutant> ^^ prolly why I can still stand the arch community
<netritious> sometimes I just give in to the fact that my style of 'brute force learning' isn't adequate for the task. 99% of the time it does work though lol
<netritious> BFL = I'll keep at something until it works if I know some one else has it working already. it must be my deficiency, not rocket science or magick even.
<netritious> *or if I am very positive it should work and doesn't
<wrst> brute force learning, i like that :)
<netritious> wrst: I wish it was more like the old days where someone took you under their wing and guided you versus the spoon feeding you get now with ubuntu or RTFM attitude from [other distros]
<binarymutant> I think Ubuntu's motu does that
<wrst> netritious: there isn't really any middle ground there is there?
<netritious> mentoring is the middle ground I think.
<binarymutant> yeah
<wrst> yep
<binarymutant> ubuntu's motu does mentoring, debian does mentoring too but it's more along the lines of rtfm
<netritious> right lol
<binarymutant> debian's dd*
<netritious> I like The Debian Way
<binarymutant> I'm partial to the suckless.org/arch way
<binarymutant> but it's not for everyone
<binarymutant> meh I go back n forth lol :P
<netritious> the RTFM/GIYF way is my way
<netritious> most of the time.
<binarymutant> giyf?
<netritious> Google Is Your Friend
<binarymutant> just looked it up on my hand acronym finder
<binarymutant> wget -q -O - www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=$1 | grep definition | sed -e 's#<[^>]*>##g' | sed -e 's/&quot;//g'
<netritious> nice one binarymutant
<binarymutant> debian's way of management is the best though, I still don't understand Arch's way
<binarymutant> like who decided the /lib -> /usr/lib thing?
<netritious> guess you would have to dig through some message archives binarymutant
<binarymutant> <- doing that now lol
<binarymutant> 3 ppl
<binarymutant> that's what I don't like about Arch; 3 ppl decide on the fate of the distro - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DeveloperWiki:Divisions
<binarymutant> instead of the democracy debian uses
<netritious> and it also looks like it comes down to one dude. you know, I think that's fine even if I wouldn't do it that way.
<wrst> their are advantages to both
<netritious> like I'll ever build my own distro any way, so I can't rightfully judge I guess except to say thank goodness for choices :)
<wrst> ha ha agreed netritious
<xTEMPLARx> I would install netritious linux on my main work box
<xTEMPLARx> but if you followed ubuntu's lead, there'd be knetritious, xnetritious, edunetritious, etc
<xTEMPLARx> ooooo!
<xTEMPLARx> dude
<xTEMPLARx> i've got it
<xTEMPLARx> gnutritious
<xTEMPLARx> there
<xTEMPLARx> you're welcome
<xTEMPLARx> gnutritious.org is available, too
<xTEMPLARx> get busy
<binarymutant> gnutritious is too bloated :P
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<netritious> rofl
<netritious> gnet maybe, pronouced guh-new neht
<netritious> or guh-neht rather
<netritious> I have been entertaining the idea of starting with LFS, but man that's gonna take some time i just know it.
<binarymutant> gnome nutritious lol
<netritious> lol...gnome2 only
<binarymutant> netritious: if you can compile glibc it's pretty easy
<netritious> lol
<netritious> nah, I want to do net appliances really
<binarymutant> for the LFS
<netritious> yeah
<binarymutant> I tried it once, couldn't compile glibc and dropped it
<netritious> yeah you mentioned that...doesn't sound promising.
<netritious> though I've read a lot about it, and the one thing I see every where is 'don't deviate from the manual at all ever period' ...
<binarymutant> one of us in here could probably do it, we should make our own distro
<netritious> did you deviate binarymutant? :D
<binarymutant> can't remember
<binarymutant> I think I just did vanilla, no opts
<netritious> it's very possible it just failed, i mean, if eveyone could build LFS then you wouldn't have derivatives of derivatives
<binarymutant> so true
<netritious> it screams 'tedious and complex'
<netritious> don't know why I quoted that^
<wrst> netritious: does LFS have an irc channel to ask questions? :)
<netritious> maybe wrst :)
<binarymutant> holy crap it does
<binarymutant> and my poweri is about to get lightning'd out
<xTEMPLARx> its been storming here pretty badly as well
<binarymutant> while (storming=true) { laptop > desktop; };
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<binarymutant> I already see my typo, C sucks :/
<xTEMPLARx> yup... i blame the programming language, too
<binarymutant> lol :D
<binarymutant> I see what you did there
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> i was halfway through typing welcome back to wrst when I realized he wasn't back at all.
<xTEMPLARx> now i can
<xTEMPLARx> welcome back wrst!
<xTEMPLARx> or at least, wrst's quassel server
<wrst> i clicked on the wrong thing
<wrst> i went clicky clicky and freenode went bye bye
<wrst> and thanks xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i really want to buy a guitar body now
<xTEMPLARx> get you some ash/mahogany/sapele/basswood/etc and a jigsaw and do it yourself!  ;D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i just need to do the basics first :)
<xTEMPLARx> Not putting your cart before the horse, eh?  Probably smart.
<wrst> oh no i'm not smart
<alyawn> binarymutant: "... C sucks ..."... boooo
<binarymutant> alyawn: already had my re-education :P
<xTEMPLARx> a tad crude, but funny:  http://bit.ly/O7YN6f
<binarymutant> MS just recently did that in the kernel ^
<alyawn> xTEMPLARx, that was my first program! minus the newlines
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i so would spend a half day doing stuff in basic just for it not to work because i messed something up in line 340
<wrst> c64 lots o' fun
<xTEMPLARx> lol true
<xTEMPLARx> wewt!  http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commodore-64/id305504539?mt=8
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: taht is from the devils store
<wrst> *that
<wrst> and wb elijah-mbp, you seem to do this every day around this time :)
<binarymutant> goto
<binarymutant> erg
 * netritious wipes brow
<binarymutant> heavy lifting?
<netritious> on a clean system, with only two package dependencies in the repo, snort installs from my .deb's
<binarymutant> thats awesome
<netritious> works OOTB, minus the two packages in repo (libdumbnet1 and libdumbnet-dev
<netritious> )
<binarymutant> you putting them on a ppa?
<netritious> nah so not ready
<netritious> lintian complains ALOT
<binarymutant> not good :/
<netritious> exactly, but at least i'm getting somewhere :)
<binarymutant> well when they're ready, launchpad's ppa will build them for you
<netritious> cool
<binarymutant> i'd also use pbuilder to test them
<netritious> I've read about that somewhere
<binarymutant> yeah should be posted everwhere
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm wanting to do this thing candy apple red and that's pretty involved... ohhh how quickly i can get deep into something
<xTEMPLARx> absolutely
<xTEMPLARx> especially paint
<xTEMPLARx> there are a million ways to an end, and none of them fast/easy when it comes to paint
<wrst> yes looks like its a gold base then a sort of transparent red
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> gold metal flake, usually
<xTEMPLARx> THEN you have your clear coats
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i've done some paint on cars but never anything fancy
<wrst> yes gold flake
<xTEMPLARx> and sanding, sanding, sanding
<wrst> clear coat sand, clear sand clear sand etc etc
<wrst> and buffing buffing buffing
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> for a proper candy job yeah
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> whoah, double smilies
<wrst> if i do this i may just go with a solid color and get my feet wet
<xTEMPLARx> Tru-Oil is super easy and feels great on the wood
<xTEMPLARx> just sayin'
<wrst> do it out of a spray can to start with
<xTEMPLARx> time for me to pack up and head to the hizzy
<xTEMPLARx> L8r wrst and everybody else
<wrst> later xTEMPLARx
<elijah-mbp> do i really reconnect every day around 3?
<elijah-mbp> i'd never noticed.
<wrst> seems that way lately elijah-mbp :)
<elijah-mbp> i'm rebuilding a windows box here - is it weird that i just don't want to effing install ANYTHING on it?
<elijah-mbp> i mean, i'm going to install drivers for all my stuff - and steam and a bunch of games - but i don't think i even want to put most of the utils back that i had before.  :p
<elijah-mbp> i'm probably being pissy but i hate rebuilding machines.
<elijah-mbp> REALLY hate.
<binarymutant> imho games are the only thing keeping windows I alive
<binarymutant> s/i/.
<binarymutant> s/i//
<binarymutant> can't type today
<elijah-mbp> there's a reason i call that box the wintendo ;)
<binarymutant> wintendo, hilariously fitting
<elijah-mbp> when it crashed i was trying to play arkham asylum ;)  then one of the disks in my raid pair just totally freakin ate it.  and then it turned out that the pair was degraded, so the other disk was crap.
<elijah-mbp> luckily all the data was backed up somewhere else.  no more data on desktops ;)
<elijah-mbp> i wish i felt like i had the money to go buy a pair of ssds
<binarymutant> for some reason I thought ssd's had less amount of times they could be mounted
<elijah-mbp> well... the write durability of them 'could' be less.
<binarymutant> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Limitations doesn't mention mount times
<binarymutant> in fact I can't find anything about it on a first page google search, so I'm prolly wrong :D
<binarymutant> of course most of first page google was talking about a different type of 'mount'
<binarymutant> google-chrome seems very mouse sensitive
<binarymutant> sometime it clicks stuff when I'm not touching anything...
<binarymutant> nvm it's synaptics >:(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-10
<binarymutant> does google chrome literally dump a 'core' in $HOME?
<binarymutant> this is like the 10th time i've seen 'core' in my home, but idk what it's from
<chris4585> uh, I don't think I've ever seen that before
<chris4585> binarymutant, this may help? http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Core_Dump_Files_and_What_To_Do_About_Them.html
<binarymutant> I know how to delete it :/
<binarymutant> oops
<binarymutant> killed the wrong window
<wrst> binarymutant: you really need an always on client ;)
<binarymutant> yeah but it's too costly
<binarymutant> and my laptop is usually on
<wrst> you need Aaron raspberry pi
<alyawn> binarymutant, you can do `file ~/core` to find out what produced it
<alyawn> IIIRC
<wrst> dumb autocorrect
<binarymutant> alyawn: really?
<binarymutant> I thought file would just tell me it's a dump
<alyawn> yes
<binarymutant> I'll try that next time I see it
<binarymutant> thanks
<alyawn> np..
<alyawn> then you can of course `gdb -c core /usr/bin/$BADEXE` to debug the program and find out why it's unhappy
<binarymutant> I must be using my tools wrong
<binarymutant> or maybe not
<binarymutant> <- has only ever run `gdb app`
<alyawn> if the binary has symbols, then you can run it with the core dump to find the offending code
<alyawn> maybe it's your IRC client that's core dumping :)
<binarymutant> I need cat5, dumb wifi
<wrst> binarymutant: I have a little arch server running on wifi and it never disconnects what type of card do you have?
<binarymutant> intel 3945, but my router is really far away
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> dd-wrt repeater!
<binarymutant> I've got a dbus bridge beside me, but I think I need to move it closer to the router
<binarymutant> err dlink not dbus heh
<wrst> :)
<altg3k3> hey guys
<alyawn> hey
<wrst> hello
<altg3k3> what's up?
<chris4585> whiskey, thats whats up
<alyawn> so a server I'm working (ubuntu server 12.04) seems to have rebooted itself....
<alyawn> is there a log or the like that could shed light as to why?
<binarymutant> /var/log/ .. something
<binarymutant> kernel.log messages.log syslog.log errors.log one of those
<binarymutant> how does a server reboot itself though? ._O
<alyawn> I"m thinking power failure, but not sure
<alyawn> the logs go from everything normal to boot
<binarymutant> power flicker?
<alyawn> I have on UPS, but I guess it could have failed
<binarymutant> strange
<binarymutant> there should be a /var/log/old/
<alyawn> no kernel panic in log and it usually doesn't reboot on kernel panic
<binarymutant> yeah it just hangs
<binarymutant> if it was a hardware thing, idk if there would be a log
<alyawn> maybe the UPS flaked
<chris4585> question I've wondered forever... the text in arch that pops up during boot, where is that logged?
<Unit193> /var/log/boot.log for me.
<chris4585> no file :/
<chris4585> I'll figure it out eventually, thanks
<binarymutant> chris4585: /var/log/boot
<binarymutant> it's specified in /etc/rc.d/functions and /etc/logrotate.d/bootlog
<chris4585> binarymutant, awesome, thanks
 * xTEMPLARx is back from the dead...
<alyawn> ^ not me... still a zombie
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: glad you are no longer amongst the dead
<xTEMPLARx> why's that wrst?  Now you and I are competitors to stay alive amongst the walking dead alyawn
<alyawn> I expect to be cured of my affliction a week from tomorrow :)
<alyawn> so stay indoors until then :)
<alyawn> surprisingly, becoming undead hasn't affected my ability to chat in IRC.... odd
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i stayed up last night looking at guitar bodies and finishing options, thanks!
<xTEMPLARx> That'll learn ye!
<xTEMPLARx> www.guitarfetish.com
<xTEMPLARx> you're welcome
<wrst> yeah thanks xTEMPLARx!
<wrst> this looks itneresting: http://www.guitarfetish.com/GFS-Solderless-Cable-System_c_371.html
<xTEMPLARx> interesting, but I never trust solderless electrical joints for stuff like this
<wrst> me either
<wrst> why i said it looked itneresting :)
<vychune> binarymutant: ping
<vychune> wb lol
<vychune> binarymutant: the qucikbooks software is 64 bit :/ that's what has been the problem the whole time
<binarymutant> dang
<binarymutant> what about the Suse? did you get that installed?
<binarymutant> vychune: & and if so what's that like?
<vychune> yes its up
<vychune> it's running nicely
<vychune> hasnt kenerl panic
<vychune> paniced
<binarymutant> that's good news, does suse use gnome?
<binarymutant> I've never tried it, ever
<binarymutant> I don't even know what kind of package manager they use
<vychune> but you know i heard that you can run 32 bit on 64 and ok, is that always the case?
<vychune> rpm
<vychune> i'm on KDE
<vychune> s/i'm/it's
<chris4585> binarymutant, the main version is KDE (which is nice), but there is a gnome edition
<chris4585> last I tried it..
<binarymutant> for some reason I thought Suse employees were the creators of gnome :/
<vychune> wash your mouth with soap
<binarymutant> idk I'm almost positive...
<binarymutant> Miguel De Icaza I think works for Novell
<vychune> hmm ok
<vychune> >>> i heard that you can run 32 bit on 64 and ok, is that always the case?
<binarymutant> ah and Federico Mena works for Red Hat, so I guess RH and Suse were like the creators of gnome I guess
<binarymutant> vychune: idk I think it depends on what system calls/functions the software uses
<binarymutant> ^^ but I could definitly be wrong about that too
<chris4585> vychune, I'm not sure, but I do believe not every 64bit processor is backwards compatible? but most are...
<chris4585> I actually want to look that up now
<binarymutant> it's a "I could be wrong" type day :D
<vychune> lol
<vychune> thats actually what i thought
<alyawn> typing "file $binary_name"  will tell you if it's 32 or 64 bit
<vychune> i know it 32
<vychune> it's
<alyawn> and you can run 32bit apps on a 64 bit os..
<vychune> bad typing day
<alyawn> if you install the 32bit libraries
<vychune> dang
<alyawn> I believe the package is commonly called ia32-libs or the like
<vychune> i'm having trouble finding the 64s
<alyawn> for a particular app?
<vychune> librariues
<alyawn> oh... you're OS has to be 64bit
<vychune> it is
<chris4585> alyawn, was my last statement correct, because so far all I can find is x86-64 (which I know is backwards compatible)
<alyawn> if it's an x86 processor, then yes, it has to be 32bit compatible
<alyawn> http://maketecheasier.com/run-32-bit-apps-in-64-bit-linux/2009/08/10
<binarymutant> hmm
<vychune> indeed lol
<vychune> anybody know whwere they stash old rpms?
<binarymutant> prolly in /var somewhere
<vychune> no i mean older versions
<vychune> to dl
<vychune> nvm found em ty
<vychune> anybody in GOLUM?
<vychune> quick question is there a way to donatye to the loco? lol
<vychune> >.>
 * vychune thinks it got quiet
<vychune> lol
<vychune> see you guys and thank you so much for your help
<netritious> think I'm addicted to packaging
<binarymutant> netritious: it's fun stuff
<netritious> binarymutant: it helps to know what you are doing...still working on that.
<binarymutant> you've read the debian policy and new maintainers guide?
<netritious> but i'm getting better at it. having vm's and snapshots helps a bit
<netritious> some.
<binarymutant> pbuilder is a better chroot for the vm-less
<netritious> dh_make -f ../example-upstream-1.0.tar.gz
<netritious> that helped a lot lol
<netritious> was finally able to package libdnet (libdumbnet1 on debian) after using dh_make like that
<netritious> right now working out the build-deps for barnyard2
<binarymutant> once you get comfortable you can drop dh_make
<netritious> also working on a client website during waits on snapshots and pkg build attempts
<netritious> keeping good logs on lintian and backups of debian/* for each src
<netritious> i did all the debian/* files by hand the first time around.
<binarymutant> ^ best way to do it
<binarymutant> although dh_make is really good for first steps
<netritious> using dh_make -f is in the new maintainers guide for building packages from upstream src's which is why I'm using it though.
<binarymutant> what's the website?
<binarymutant> netritious: yeah "new" maintainers guide, not policy
<netritious> no domain atm...real time sports stats
<binarymutant> that's cool, php scraping another site for scores and stats n stuff?
<netritious> nah xml to json to dom
<binarymutant> thats cool
<netritious> using sencha touch 2 libs...MVC in js is weird though
<binarymutant> never heard of that mvc
<binarymutant> doesn't seem open :/
<netritious> it is...gpl2 or 3
<netritious> i think
<binarymutant> ah dual, it's got a faq
<binarymutant> mvc's are cool but I never really got into them
<binarymutant> did some rails stuff a few times but meh
<netritious> lots and lots of files but if done right easy to add/change/extend and easier coming behind someone else
<binarymutant> I can see that
<netritious> i don't have a preference...it's all code to me
<binarymutant> +1
<binarymutant> netritious: do you use vcs?
<binarymutant> like git, etc.
<netritious> svn
<binarymutant> nothing else?
<netritious> i have a git account and some readme for a huge project i never seem to get around starting lol
<binarymutant> I've been looking for a way to update svn, git, hg, bzr, and any other vcs's I have all at the same time
<binarymutant> I never could code it myself :/
<binarymutant> or maybe I just got lazy & dropped the project, but I need something to do all that
<netritious> i consume git resources but only have used cvs and svn on projects i coded for
<netritious> *I've coded for
<netritious> that would be a neat tool binarymutant
<binarymutant> yeah, still looking for it though
<wrst> wb binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> ty ty
<binarymutant> wish there was a way to add X fonts without having to restart X
 * wrst is using kdenlive, it hasn't crashed yet...
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm thinking dealing with hd video on a laptop without a super graphics card may not be the best idea :)
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> oh editing super hd? yeah prolly
<binarymutant> I was about to say my nouveau driver can play hd just fine
<wrst> this is just 720
<binarymutant> I think your intel card should be able to do it
<binarymutant> idk anything about editing video though :/
<binarymutant> I know encoding though :D
<chris4585> editing isn't fun... I have some software that came with my brothers roxio game capture device which is surprisingly good
<chris4585> I've also messed with sony vegas and I thought it was insanely difficult
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-11
<binarymutant> I'm always surprised to see stuff on the mailing list :D
<binarymutant> am I netsplitted?
<altg3ke> if you are, I am too
<binarymutant> lol ok
<binarymutant> <--right now--  ninja make
<Mighty_P> binarymutant, how large is your base system again? I got mine down to 1.7gbs containing mostly libs
<Mighty_P> 1.9gb* I mean
<Mighty_P> which isn't bad considering I have gnome, and some gnome basic apps
<binarymutant> mine keeps going up :P
<binarymutant> 3.5 right now
<binarymutant> the problem is I start small and then just start adding things left and right until I run out of room
<netritious> seems reasonable binarymutant
<binarymutant> well my wm is only 36k and doesn't have any dependencies
<binarymutant> so in my eyes 3.5Gb is overboard
<binarymutant> ** doesn't have any depends execpt for Xorg
<binarymutant> except, jeeze it's the weekend
<binarymutant> in my mind my "base system" should be less than 1Gb
<Mighty_P> yeah that seems like a reasonable assumption
<binarymutant> but it's at 3.5Gb right now :(
<Mighty_P> well I deleted /usr/share/gtk-doc ... because its pointless, and used localepurge to remove a bunch of locales I don't need
<Mighty_P> but ultimately as long as I can run totem and it plays videos I don't care so much lol
<binarymutant> mplayer is smaller and doesn't require gtk
<Mighty_P> I just sometimes browse the internet over on this computer and use it as a jukebox
<Mighty_P> yeah, but totem is <3
<Mighty_P> for some reason I don't have the normal crush on vlc like most people...
<binarymutant> neither do I
<binarymutant> all mplayer all the time
<Mighty_P> lol
<binarymutant> for some reason I just can't stop myself from installing bloat, like gtk and qt
<Mighty_P> lol
<binarymutant> ah and 1Gb of '/' is urbanterror, I forgot I installed that systemwide
<binarymutant> and I installed free pascal which took a lot of space, so did python ruby perl and the other languages I have on here
<Mighty_P> I haven't played urt in forever
<binarymutant> I can't without nvidia drivers :(
<binarymutant> downlaoded it for no reason :(
<binarymutant> so is 2.5Gb with everything?
<Mighty_P> that isn't too bad
<binarymutant> or do you have 2.5Gb + a whole bunch of other stuff
<binarymutant> Mighty_P: err 1,9Gb, is that all your using on / ?
<Mighty_P> yeah
<binarymutant> crazy
<Mighty_P> /home is different, like 33gbs of ponies
<Mighty_P> I have two different drives on this computer.. kind of ghetto rigged and thrown together
<binarymutant> is it your main machine?
<Mighty_P> 40 main hdd with /, a 10gb partition for / and the rest is an empty partition, /home is an 80gb? laptop hdd just dangling in my case...
<Mighty_P> nah, this is my old computer which is a backup but I use it to play videos when I go to sleep
<binarymutant> ah ok
<binarymutant> my other machine uses 0 bytes :P
<Mighty_P> when I reinstalled I pretty much left the partition table alone and rm -rf'd / and reinstalled lol
<Mighty_P> o.O
<binarymutant> (it doesn't exist)
<binarymutant> yeah I did that too, sort of
<binarymutant> same partition table but I did format /
<binarymutant> if I could change my partitions without losing data, I'd make / like 1Gb and run everything from /home
<Juzzy> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/487655_10150969766577601_1272121712_n.jpg
<binarymutant> Juzzy: awesome surface piercing
<Juzzy> talk about a ring that's forever
<binarymutant> actually those surface piercings usually get pushed out
<Juzzy> looks painful heh
<Mighty_P> oh lol
<Mighty_P> well my 10gb / is probably too big... but I"ll resize it if I need to later, my main system is like 8gbs for / I think
<Mighty_P> total partition of 15gbs
<binarymutant> a 15Gb hdd?
<Juzzy> we do like 1gb /
<Mighty_P> no, 15gb partition
<Juzzy> 256m /tmp
<Mighty_P> my partition table for my other comp is complicated
<binarymutant> oh
<Juzzy> then a big /var
<binarymutant> a big /var?
<binarymutant> why?
<Juzzy> but you're prolly on a desktop, so you need /home too
<Juzzy> servers use /var
<binarymutant> oh a server
<Juzzy> /var/lib/mysql
<Juzzy> etc
<Juzzy> I didn't know there was any other use for linux? :D
<binarymutant> :P
<Juzzy> har har
<binarymutant> I didn't know there was any other OSs
<binarymutant> Juzzy: so you just have / and /var table?
<Juzzy> no
<Juzzy> /
<Juzzy> /var
<Juzzy> /tmp
<Juzzy> /usr
<Juzzy> usr is 2.6gb
<Juzzy> or there abouts
<Juzzy> / is 1gb, but can be trimmed if needed
<binarymutant> doesn't actually make sense to me :/
<Juzzy> we used to roll our linux boxes at 2.6gb total base partitions
<binarymutant> why put usr on a different partition?
<Juzzy> works great until you forget to purge old kernels after upgrade
<Juzzy> good practice to seperate your partitions
<Juzzy> so you dont have stupid script kill /tmp
<Juzzy> or a daemon kill /var/log
<Juzzy> and effect other critical areas
<binarymutant> hm
<Juzzy> think about someone flooding your apache and filling you hdd
<Juzzy> corrupting all sorts of fun stuff
<binarymutant> ok
<Juzzy> that's why we seperate our partitions
<Mighty_P> I kind of knew about that, another reason I can think of, some file systems can do certain tasks better if you wanted to get real serious with it
<binarymutant> Juzzy: couldn't you achieve the same effect by just having / /var and /tmp?
<Mighty_P> brb
<Juzzy> ya, u can
<Juzzy> if u wanna share /usr and /lib and /root
<Juzzy> dev/mapper/main-root
<Juzzy>                       291M  153M  124M  56% /
<Juzzy> hah less than i thought
<Juzzy> /dev/mapper/main-tmp  124M  5.6M  113M   5% /tmp
<Juzzy> /dev/mapper/main-usr  1.7G  795M  821M  50% /usr
<Juzzy> /dev/mapper/main-var   14G  9.4G  3.4G  74% /var
<Juzzy> that's a prod box
<Juzzy> so /var/tomcat6 is big
<binarymutant> 291M? wow
<binarymutant> just tomcat&apache?
<binarymutant> just a lamp stack ? *
<Mighty_P> that took a little longer than I wanted
<Mighty_P> this compy, on another note, I didn't know gnome-terminal could full screen
<binarymutant> hmm I'm thinking / could be read only
<Mighty_P> o.o
<binarymutant> Mighty_P: idk :D
<netritious> CAN HAS NETSPLITS?
<netritious> seems you only get those when you don't ask for them
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> when are you not asking for them netritious?
<netritious> LOL wrst
<wrst> howdy netritious how you doing?
<netritious> arguing with wife LOL
<Unit193> That won't end well... :P
<netritious> Unit193: sure it will...always does ;)
<netritious> really it was nothing serious just my wife and I are both fairly opinionated and generally stubbourn
<netritious> so how's everyone doing today?
<netritious> http://xkcd.com/1086/ .. I like Feb 27th entry.
<wrst> ha ha netritious just saw your argument comments :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-12
<Unit193> netritious: Yep, all is good until she gets the fly swatter. ;)
<binarymutant> context is a funny thing
<binarymutant> ah the program dumping it's core was google-chrome *angry fist shake*
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-05
<netritious> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> how's it going Unit193
<Unit193> Which "it"? ;)   I'd suppose not too bad.
<netritious> not to bad is good enough :)
<Unit193> You?
<Unit193> My server got really busy now. :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-08
<wrst> Omnifrog:  its been a while thought someone needed to break the silence :)
<`pi> haha
<wrst> gotta do what we can
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> today is kids first day back to school
<wrst> my wife (kindergarten teacher) started on Tuesday
<average_guy> I going for open-house tomorrow
<wrst> howdy average_guy!
<average_guy> hi wrst
<average_guy> life good?
<wrst> how have things been going?
<wrst> yep good for me
<average_guy> same here man, worried about my brat in school though
<average_guy> 1st grade
<wrst> what grade ?
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> yep
<wrst> I have a few years before school for ours
<average_guy> Mine is a terror at school
<wrst> aren't they all? :)
<average_guy> suspended from boys n girls club this week, which I didn't even know was possible
<wrst> :(
<Omnifrog> hi average_guy
<average_guy> hello Omnifrog, how goes things your way?
<Omnifrog> pretty good here too :D
<Omnifrog> trying to decide what to play this evening
<wrst> any luck yet?
<Omnifrog> eh, my playlist is a mess
<Omnifrog> it's all over the place
<average_guy> what kinda croud are you playing to?
<Omnifrog> extremely eclectic
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> I can get away with just about anything
<average_guy> nice, sounds easy then
<Omnifrog> it should be
<wrst> "should"
<wrst> :)
<average_guy> yeah, sounds good
<Omnifrog> between trying not to play the same things show after show and also making it somewhat fun to listen to I get bogged down sometimes
<average_guy> I listen to a broad range of music myself.  Just depends on the mood. Could be Cannibal Corpse, could be Simon and Garfunkle
<Omnifrog> yeah. same here
<Omnifrog> there are some DJ's on the station who are fine with playing several ACDC hits on every bloody show they do
<wrst> back in black  is great but... you could eventually get too much
<Omnifrog> yeah
<Omnifrog> and I have to actually listen to what I'm playing , lol
<average_guy> this is why I can't take the radio very long, classic rock stations are the worst to me.  You get 50 years of music to pick from and yet they play the same 25 songs EVERYDAY
<Omnifrog> yeah. that gets tedious
<Omnifrog> I have the opposite problem
<Omnifrog> 80k tracks to choose from
<average_guy> yeah, that seems like a lot, at first....
<Omnifrog> huh, I didn't know the Thompson Twins covered the Beatles 'Revolution'
<wrst> Omnifrog: and with madonna http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaCUl8F14XU
<wrst> wow this is awful
<Unit193> Eww, can tell by the name alone...
<wrst> oh no Unit193 just listen its horrible
<Unit193> Your fault if I try to kill you in your sleep, though...
<wrst> if you cover a beatles song you don't need to suck at it
<Omnifrog> deeeear lord it sucks
<wrst> Omnifrog: is that not one of the worse cases of suck you have ever heard?
<wrst> were they high?
<Unit193> The Beatles?  Maybe. :D
<Omnifrog> the studio version was actually not bad. I put it my stand-by playlist for now
<Omnifrog> but that live performance was awful
<wrst> and granted the sound and what not is generally not wonderful that thos type of things but vocal pitch... wow
<Omnifrog> I seem to be stuck in the 80's
<wrst> Omnifrog: I didn't exactly see this coming for a beatles cover either: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptd0D4Y18-U
<Omnifrog> haha
<wrst> that's weird also
<wrst> I actually know a guy that went to high school with gwen stefani out in the LA area
<Omnifrog> neat-o
<Omnifrog> I like her
<wrst> may have been actually jr high regardless said she had not grown into her current look
<wrst> he advised a guy not to go out with her
<siducer> wrst u here
<siducer> cyberanger u here
<wrst> I was here!
<wrst> Unit193: we need a special alarm that will dial my phone for him :) he did stay 7 minutes
<wrst> wow ipv6
<DJOmnifrog> people are using that now??!?!?
<DJOmnifrog> lol
<wrst> evidently
<wrst> dynamic dns services will certainly get a boost when that gets adapted no one will ever attempt to remember an ip address again
<wrst> *adopted
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-09
<wrst> how did it go Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> pretty well
<wrst> good
<Omnifrog> it always does. I just need to stress about it for some reason
<wrst> I think that is human nature
<cyberanger> hrm, wonder who that could be...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-11
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are things going?
<chris4585> wrst, I'm great, yourself?
<wrst> doing great having a relaxing Saturday night
<chris4585> sounds nice
<chris4585> about the same, even though I probably should do something
<wrst> me too chris4585 but that's no fun :)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> well I have fixed all I messed up today so guess that is good
<chris4585> indeed
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-04
<wrst> morning average_guy
<average_guy> hello wrst, hope things are going well for you
<wrst> going well at the moment, how about with you average_guy?
<average_guy> I am doing pretty good wrst, thx.  It's hard to complain on a beautiful day.  Wish Comcast would keep the internet flowing tho
<wrst> hey at leas thier customer service is great... oh wait... :)
<average_guy> they really screwed me on my recent move. I get less services, pay more $ and the service is spotty.  In fact, I bout to go complain to them some more
<wrst> yuck
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-05
<duckduckquack> Hello Tennessee
<Unit193> Fixed the water flow from the upstairs faucet.
<Unit193> duckduckquack: Howdy.
<duckduckquack> how's your day Unit193?
<Unit193> Warm and sticky, you?
<duckduckquack> hot & humid
<duckduckquack> anyone going to OLF?
<Unit193> Hope to.  You?
<duckduckquack> yeah, wanna see some keysigning parties?
<Unit193> That'd be an incentive, but not sure if I can make it yet.
<cyberanger> I want to duckduckquack
<cyberanger> how long you been using linux
<duckduckquack> three years
<duckduckquack> off and on
<duckduckquack> you?
<cyberanger> over 10
<duckduckquack> bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-06
<wrst> Crud missed him good to see new blood
<Unit193> You shark.
<wrst> Exactly
<wrst> Unit193: you alive and all that?
<Unit193> Barely.  You?
<wrst> Sleepy
<wrst> Was out past 10 last night
<wrst> May be asleep before 8
<Unit193> :o
<wrst> I know wild night
<wrst> frog: !!!!
<wrst> Omnifrog: howdy
<Omnifrog> Hi wrst !
<Omnifrog> sorry for the inattentiveness. I'm on the air
<wrst> No problem I'm just killing time and counting frogs :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not sure its new blood
<cyberanger> wrst: or counting time killing frogs
<cyberanger> Sorry Omnifrog that joke was so bad it made me croak
<wrst> Ahh don't remember them at least
<wrst> But I don't remember anything
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-10
<locodir-user> hey guys, I wanna join in the team but I am not from TN but TX :/ we don't have a Loco team of our own...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-03
<Unit193> 'This story caused the FAA to go back and look at its own rules. The best the agency can tell us is if a drone is hovering under 10 feet on your property, it might be considered trespassing.'  *Might* be?  Are you kidding?  If I can get a broom and whack it out of the sky, it sure as heck is...
<Unit193> This whole drone thing doesn't make me happy. :/
<wrst> I prefer the whole blow it out of the sky approach :)
<wrst> But use a broom if you must
<Unit193> I do too, but that guy was jailed...
<Unit193> We have trees, so they can't.
<wrst> Yeah jail seems a bit severe
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/kentucky-man-shoots-down-drone-hovering-over-his-backyard/ zat one.
<Unit193> I linked it, no?
<wrst> Yeah saw that a few days ago
<Juzzy> thatwasnt the issue
<Juzzy> he shot a shotgun in city limits, that what he was busted on
<Juzzy> which is the right thing to do
<Juzzy> next time use bow&arrow, rocks, slingshot, bb gun, paintball gun, a freaking watergun
<Juzzy> but not a shotgun
<wrst> Juzzy: didn't realize that
<wrst> that changes things a lot
<wrst> city limits its not bright
<Juzzy> ya, news articles are not good at telling all the facts sometimes
<wrst> News outlets in general seem not great at that, either due to lack of knowledge about the subject or because it doesn't fit their political tilt
<wrst> I would love to see a real objective news cast
<Unit193> Juzzy: Right, I read that part of it as well, but that seems to not be the bigger issue about it.
<Unit193> wrst: Never going to see that one, sadly.
<wrst> No you are correct and we are all biased so it is tough
<netritious> howdy
<netritious> just finished my first draft of a new script-set for managing ipset(s) along with iptables.
<netritious> can be used for traffic analysis, IDS/IPS, and/or just outright dropping undesired traffic from IP ranges with no logging.
<netritious> looking for people that might be interested in the development of the project.
<netritious> anyway thought I would stop by and ask here first
<netritious> oh, and when I say first draft I mean a gane&sarson diagram along with working proof of concept code.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-04
<cyberanger> I'm not biased
 * cyberanger installs Debian over windows cause the box said windows 10 or better
<netritious> howdy folks
<wrst> hello netritious
<wrst> how's it going?
<netritious> hey wrst not to shabby. starting a new project I think.
<netritious> what have you been up to lately wrst?
<wrst> me, not a lot just the same ol, same ol, what type of project are you starting? that is if you don't have to kill me after talking about it :)
<netritious> haha wrst nothing top secret, and my first attempt at an "official" open source project.
<netritious> I mentioned it in here yesterday...in a nutshell, a set of scripts that will manage ipset and iptables.
<netritious> which I then hope to port to C or C++
<netritious> since yesterday there are now three of us working on it, hoping to get a few more people involved with testing pre- release stuff.
<netritious> i hope to have it up on github in the next few weeks, maybe as early as this weekend.
<wrst> cool
<wrst> yes I saw that when I got in yesterday was away from ye ol' irc most of the day
<netritious> ah yeah I take breaks too :D
<netritious> the reason I got started on this was setting up a way to manage the lists form ipdeny, iblocklist, and IP's that trigger fail or error in log entries
<netritious> it was starting to look a little like spaghetti so I stopped coding and back-tracked, created a plan as to what i wanted out of it, and now working towards it :)
<netritious> inspired by snort and fail2ban
<wrst> I would love to be an end user but would horrible until that point, sounds good :)
<netritious> honestly the end goal is a package for people that want to use it.
<netritious> it seems ipset is not installed by default on any distro I've looked at so far and a package is a good way to deal with dependencies
<netritious> I have other plans as well. after a package I plan to start working on a "miserable" module
<netritious> the idea is to make access sporadic, slow, and unreliable as to make an attacker's experience targeting my server miserable.
<netritious> inspired by a really old apache module named the same.
<netritious> anyway, blah blah blah lol
<wrst> ha ha sounds fun :)
<wrst> if you know what you are doing
<netritious> it's a fairly simple ordeal. setup rules in iptables with various rate limits for a series of matching ipset tables. (these tables contain IP addresses.) ...
<netritious> using cron, schedule IP's to be moved from one set to another.
<netritious> just keep rotating them between one rate limit to another. Some of the rate limits might give you a taste of what's there, while the others might limit an IP to one connection in an hour.
<netritious> so the attacker is left scratching their head wondering if the server is worth the trouble since it's so (seemingly) unreliable.
<netritious> here's a link describing mod_miserable for apache http://linuxbox.co.uk/mod_miserable.php
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-06
<wrst> .
<Unit193> ..
<wrst> ...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-08
<cyberanger> ...
<Juzzy> ....
<wrst> .....
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-09
<Juzzy> I need to find some mega diy christmas lights guys
<wrst> What are you up to?
<wrst> Something about that sounds like a neat project is ahead
<Juzzy> hah well
<Juzzy> I'm clearing a 2300' road
<Juzzy> making a road in the woods
<Juzzy> for 14 christmas light scenes
<Juzzy> just build my first tree, aprox 9' tall :D
<Juzzy> I got a ton of raw materials and lights, just need time... or hire it out
<wrst> Oh wow
<wrst> My dad did a fence around that distance and nothing fancy
<wrst> Lots of extension cords
<Juzzy> ya I make my own cords using zip cord
<Juzzy> and these http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Black-SPT-1-SPT-2-Vampire_60275639403.html?spm=a2700.7724838.35.1.oaPhbF
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-08
<Omnifrog> my refrigerator is driving me nuts
<wrst> What's up with it?
<Omnifrog> when the door opens is sounds exactly like a hard drive thrashing
<Omnifrog> like, an old one that's getting ready to die
<wrst> Ha ha that will cause nightmares:)
<Omnifrog> I'll have to video it some time so it can make you cringe too
<wrst> Have that's hilarious
<netritious> Howdy y'all
<netritious> wrst sorry I missed you the other day bud!
<netritious> You too cyberanger
<netritious> Wow Juzzy and some others also...
<netritious> Maybe if I type pace_t_zulu magic will happen heh
<netritious> So how was everyone's weekend?
<cyberanger> netritious: it's all good.
<netritious> What did you do this weekend cyberanger
<cyberanger> As little as possible
<cyberanger> Best part was taking a senic drive to Lake Fontana, NC
<cyberanger> Just off the tail of the dragon, a few miles from the TN line
<netritious> Nice. Never been there. Peaceful I bet.
<cyberanger> Yes, part of the smokies, southern edge lesser known area
<minasota> I killed a copperhead this weekend.
<netritious> Poor copperhead :/
<netritious> What did it ever do to you minasota?
<netritious> Really just kidding. Tell us more.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-09
<Omnifrog> why is the icon text on my Desktop blurry?   http://imgur.com/a/6EMFK
<minasota> I was at my sisters and it was next to the front porch. I didn't feel like spending a Saturday night in the ER, so I chopped it's head off
<minasota> Omnifrog: just desktop icons or other places, too?
<Omnifrog> just the icons
<minasota> what distro?
<Omnifrog> ubuntu
<Omnifrog> well, xfce on a Kubuntu base install
<minasota> It's weird only the icons are blurry. If it was a font setting you would think everything would be blurry
<minasota> Are the icons fixed? Should be a index.theme file somewhere maybe
<Omnifrog> there are 20 or so index.theme files all in /usr/share/
<minasota> Which one are you using?
<Omnifrog> good question
<minasota> Try a different theme, one that comes with the default build and see if it does the same thing
<Omnifrog> oh, it does the same thing. I've fiddled with settings several times. downloaded new themes. that seems to create new problems
<Omnifrog> the xfce settings panel is baffling at times
<Omnifrog> where the hell is the themes manager ?
<minasota> hmm, is there a ~/.cache/sessions directory or a ~/.config/xcfe...
<Omnifrog> there is
<minasota> from xcfe wiki... If the theme contains scalable icons (~/.icons/<theme_name>/scalable) make sure you have librsvg installed
<Omnifrog> it is installed
<minasota> Sounds like the more themes you and install and the more you try to configure, it's saving those sessions in ~/.cache/sessions. I have no idea why the icons have blurry text though. Other than maybe they're not scalable
<Omnifrog> they were blurry right from the start though. this is a new build
<minasota> ah
<Omnifrog> I've had this problem with xfce before
<Omnifrog> one of the reasons I kept going back to KDE
<Omnifrog> but I just cant take KDE's shit anymore >.>
<minasota> do you have a xsettings.xml anywhere under ~/.config/xcfe
<Omnifrog> - /home/bork/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<minasota> You can try removing that file and the save sessions. Reboot and load a native theme
<minasota> I'm looking through my notes. Something similar happened to me, not with the icons but something else weird. I finally removed the cache and that xsettings file and it seemed to work. Not sure why or if it's something you need to do.
<Omnifrog> ooh, A Clue! (yeah, I've been watching too much 'Blues Clues' with my grand daughter this week )
<Omnifrog> from xsettings.xml ....
<Omnifrog> <property name="IconThemeName" type="string" value="elementary-xfce-darkest"/>
<Omnifrog> most of the other lines contain "type="empty"
<minasota> yeah, but whatever changes you make are just going to populate your ~./cache/sessions. Delete that crap and the xsetting file and you should have a clean slate
<Omnifrog> I wonder if the <property name="DPI" type="int" value="97"/> might be at fault
<minasota> Possible. But that would show up in the index.theme file for whichever one you're using, no?
<Omnifrog> nope. it doesnt
<Omnifrog> ..
<Omnifrog> <property name="ThemeName" type="empty"/><property name="IconThemeName" type="string" value="elementary-xfce-darkest"/>
<Omnifrog> so I guess I'm nor having a theme but only an icon theme
<Omnifrog> s/nor/not
<minasota> yeah, and you have stuff mismatched and possibly missing. Delete the sessions and xml file
<Omnifrog> I will tackle this tomorrow I think. The wife and kid are now in bed and my next priority should probably be beer
<minasota> They will regenerate after you reboot... Hopefully :)
<minasota> ok
<Omnifrog> eh, just rename them to .bac
<Omnifrog> I am diggin the hell out of this new SSD though
<minasota> yeah, but that xml file changes, it wont hurt to get rid of it. Test it out. Apply a new icon set and check the file
<minasota> If there isn't one there, it will make it
<Omnifrog> honestly I don't see why they didnt integrate this crap into systemd
<cyberanger> minasota: http://yz7lpwfhhzcdyc5y.onion/ to go with http://5nca3wxl33tzlzj5.onion/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-10
<Omnifrog> Yay!
<Omnifrog> I have my old /home copied to my new build /home
<Omnifrog> and my /music drive is installed now
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-11
<minasota> cyberanger: Is it normal in Debian to get a "Permission Denied" as root?
<wrst> minasota: what directory are you in? I have seen that before but can't really remember what was up
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-12
<cyberanger> minasota: not impossible, details matter, like what your doing, working directory, SELinux, AppArmour
<cyberanger> GRSec patch
<_shaun_> hi guys i get the error message ive run out of space when i try pip install, is my /usr/local taking up space and what can i free up?
<minasota> wrst: cyberanger Was trying to install guest additions. I think the cdrom mounted without the x bit, not sure. A quick workaround was bash -x <command>. But then the guest additions failed to compile to load because gcc, make were not installed. I deleted the vm and started over.
<netritious> TGIF
<netritious> anyone checked out the new lxd/lxc in 16.04?
<cyberanger> netritious, docker is based off lxc, so maybe via that
<netritious> cyberanger: Docker is based on lxc1 correct? It's been a while since I read about Docker. The only reason I read about it was because it used (uses) lxc. lxc2 (with lxd) is a tad bit different though.
<netritious> That is to say lxc1 is a tad different than lxc2. Not sure about how it compares to Docker.
<cyberanger> Yeah, and idk if they moved off of lxc too
<netritious> lxd with lxc2 reminds me of Docker's goals though...portable preconfigured containers iirc.
<cyberanger> Mine aren't preconfigured, but yeah
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-13
<Omnifrog> wtf, xfce?
<Omnifrog> ok, I fixed it
<Omnifrog> gah. my coils are burning out like crazy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-14
<Omnifrog> this place is too damn quiet
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: I'll go get some pots and pans
<minasota> Omnifrog: It's like mail back in the early 1800's. Which is kinda of ironic
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-06
<Omnifrog> https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/08/05/2353249/security-researchers-express-concerns-over-mozillas-new-dns-resolution-for-firefox
<Omnifrog> now I don't know how to feel
<Omnifrog> I already use 1.1.1.1 but I don't like it at all that the browser can over ride my DNS choice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-09
<cyberanger> I'm using Cloudflare's DoH over Tor.
<cyberanger> and I can at least control Mozilla, beats Microsoft Edge
 * cyberanger deposits $0.02
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-10
<wrst> Everything beats edge :)
<Unit193> ...IE6?
<Omnifrog> Palemoon seems to be failing these days
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-08-05
 * wrst thinks this channel is slowly fading...
<Unit193> Slowly?  Fading?
<wrst> to oblivion
<wrst> howdy Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-08-06
<Unit193> Hellos!
<Ubik> word
<Ubik> I blame it on ZachGibbens
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-08-08
<ZachGibbens> Ubik I didn't do it.
<Unit193> That's what someone that did it would say.
<ZachGibbens> I've been enjoying a retreat in Ontario. I swear I didn't unplug the cable modem with wire cutters.
<ZachGibbens> However if bolt cutters were involved, I plead the 5th (can I do that in Canada?)
<Unit193> No.
<ZachGibbens> Lol
<Ubik> ZachGibbens: C4 involved?
